# Sticky  Personality Cafe video challenge!



## Sunless

:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Cool, the ENTP way


----------



## Fanille

Here's mine, shot with the video camera in my iPod nano (yes, my laptop has a built-in web cam, but I figured I'd test out the nano camera). I realize that I should've shot it in widescreen instead of vertical, but oh well . . .


----------



## Aerorobyn

I could have done a better job, and probably should have prepared for it a bit, but I'm too tired - and I have a headache. 

Sorry if it fades in and out. It's an old mic of my dads that I am using, as I explained in the video. It doesn't work too well. Also, pay no mind to the constant feet moving - I should have been walking around while making this.


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya

Aaah, i made a video!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunless

I love you accent Robyn!! (and your socks)


----------



## εmptε

*Ah, Ruhi, you're rocking a similar facial style to mine. Is that "Haven't shaved in forever" or "Just don't groom it"? Mines the former.*


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya

William Wolf said:


> *Ah, Ruhi, you're rocking a similar facial style to mine. Is that "Haven't shaved in forever" or "Just don't groom it"? Mines the former.*


TOo lazy to shaaaaave! People also joke I don't have to spend 1 hour styling my hair like most self-conscious guys as it's naturally styled from me never grooming it.


----------



## Aerorobyn

Sunless said:


> I love you accent Robyn!! (and your socks)


I have an accent? :shocked:


----------



## εmptε

*I take extremely long showers. So I do all my grooming in there. It saves time. I've even brushed my teeth in the shower before, countless times. *


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya

William Wolf said:


> *I take extremely long showers. So I do all my grooming in there. It saves time. I've even brushed my teeth in the shower before, countless times. *


 I brush my teeth in the shower.


----------



## addle1618

Haruhi Suzumiya said:


> Aaah, i made a video!!!!!!!!!!! YouTube - DatabaseError's webcam video Sat 02 Jan 2010 23:53:22 PSThttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHO6cifoRiw


BEST BY FAR! THIS IS AWESOME SERIOUSLY!!!!:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya

addle1618 said:


> BEST BY FAR! THIS IS AWESOME SERIOUSLY!!!!:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:


Improvision ftw.


----------



## roxtehproxy

Haruhi Suzumiya said:


> Improvision ftw.


You sound/act/think a lot like an ENTP I know of.

Awesome accent, btw :wink:


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya

Mr.Katzenjammer said:


> You sound/act/think a lot like an ENTP I know of.
> 
> Awesome accent, btw :wink:


Why thank you.  People compare my behaviour to the Tenth Doctor in real life, and I think he is frequently thought to be an archetypal ENTP.


----------



## Danse Macabre

Haruhi Suzumiya said:


> Aaah, i made a video!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> addle1618 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BEST BY FAR! THIS IS AWESOME SERIOUSLY!!!!:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:
Click to expand...

I absolutely second this! You are awesome. I would love to talk to you


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya

DanseMacabre said:


> I absolutely second this! You are awesome. I would love to talk to you


=) I'd love to talk to you!!! Everyone has the potential to be awesome in my mind.  I like to wonder what everyone has to offer!!!


----------



## Happy

DanseMacabre said:


> Ok, well I get pretty restless and somewhat incoherent in this video because I'm very shy, but I love this idea and wanted to contribute so.. yep. I love your voice and accent, Sunless
> 
> Questionnaire Thingie


Is it just me or do people with accents sound like extroverts? I did not get that INFP vibe from you for some reason but hey that was an awesome video. :laughing:



So Long So Long said:


> YouTube - So Long's PC Video


Ha. So Long your video is obviously staged but great nonetheless! Racist homophobes and whatever else you said also piss me off.:happy:




MannyP said:


> Here's mine, shot with the video camera in my iPod nano (yes, my laptop has a built-in web cam, but I figured I'd test out the nano camera). I realize that I should've shot it in widescreen instead of vertical, but oh well . . .
> 
> YouTube - MannyP's response to the PersonalityCafé Video Challenge


Haha. Manny you're such a sports enthusiast. Camera is a little shaky but that was awesome. Too bad you did not finish the video. :tongue:




Aerorobyn said:


> I could have done a better job, and probably should have prepared for it a bit, but I'm too tired - and I have a headache.
> 
> Sorry if it fades in and out. It's an old mic of my dads that I am using, as I explained in the video. It doesn't work too well. Also, pay no mind to the constant feet moving - I should have been walking around while making this.
> 
> YouTube - Robyns PC Vid. .wmv


Robyn I have to admit that your socks was what made this video epic.:crazy:




Haruhi Suzumiya said:


> Aaah, i made a video!!!!!!!!!!!YouTube - DatabaseError's webcam video Sat 02 Jan 2010 23:53:22 PST


Always interesting and fun to hear an ENTP talk about life. Your video is by far the funniest out of all. Do more.:happy:


----------



## TurranMC

Where is your video Happy?


----------



## So Long So Long

Actually half the time I was looking at my laptop I was looking at the video of me. I only had about one answer written down for it, but looking back at it... It looks really staged. But, it's whatever. I just wanted to do it.


----------



## Happy

TurranMC said:


> Where is your video Happy?


You stole my camera when I wasn't looking.


----------



## fiasco

Wow, can't believe I've never seen this thread before.
Azrael's vid is fucking epic :laughing:


And I could honestly listen to Haruhi talk for _hours_.
What an amazingly interesting person.


----------



## Liontiger

> I actually recorded my video this afternoon...it is still uploading to YouTube....*sigh* not sure if it will make it lol since it was rather long. Even if it does not, it was fun to do , and good practice. I am new to recording videos and uploading to YouTube.
> 
> Is there another way I can get the video on the web? It is a 36MB video WMV file.


You can try uploading it to photobucket. You need an account, but it's free and they don't send you emails. That's where I uploaded mine.


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya

I was bored last night and created a video which mocked religion with analogies, but I decided to remove it due to it'd be extensively criticized for being insensitive. Yes, I'm being /considerate/ for this week to develop my empathy.


----------



## Liontiger

Haruhi Suzumiya said:


> I was bored last night and created a video which mocked religion with analogies, but I decided to remove it due to it'd be extensively criticized for being insensitive. Yes, I'm being /considerate/ for this week to develop my empathy.


For *this week* :laughing:


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya

Liontiger said:


> For *this week* :laughing:


All is temporary with me.


----------



## IamOpening

Ugh, I just spent forever trying to put a video together, and after a half hour of upload youtube tells me my video has been rejected for being over 10 minutes. :|


----------



## Liontiger

Liontiger said:


> You can try uploading it to photobucket. You need an account, but it's free and they don't send you emails. That's where I uploaded mine.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## IamOpening

My um... video
EDIT: I think the last few minutes were cut off... :|


----------



## murderegina

de l'eau salée said:


> Sorry for boring you with my long pointless rambling.
> 
> P1100884.flv video by silhouetree - Photobucket
> 
> Fortunately for you guys, it cut it out at 10 minutes. Yes, it was longer...I guess that makes me a sadist, ehe >
> 
> ...so what do you think? Do I seem INFPish to you?


you're so cute!


----------



## roxtehproxy

edn4792 said:


> My um... video
> EDIT: I think the last few minutes were cut off... :|


Yep, cuts out at 9:59.

Nice going anyway pal. roud:


----------



## IamOpening

Mr.Katzenjammer said:


> Yep, cuts out at 9:59.
> 
> Nice going anyway pal. roud:


Thanks man. I had always wanted to do one of those.


----------



## Pablonuts25

1 - Internet problems, Electricity problems...i explode. Fucking inepts. I can broke things too
2 - dislike the reactionarys
3 Not much. I dont know
4 They are good people intelligent/winners
5 I like everything about me...everything. I love myself like nobody. Maybe i dislike my hair.. I really hate myself sometimes tho. I dont like me when im angry.
6 No. I dont know.
7 mmmm...50/50
8 Being alone, internet, playing videogames, playing poker live with a group of friends, weekends exits, beer, books
9 My knowledge...ldo
10 Yes of course if i feel loved. I had a 3 years relationship, its was awesome.
11 I love...the extraordinary...superb...perfect...
12 Girls. How to grow up as a person. Girls. Understand the meaning of life. Girls
13 A LOT. I was a happy boy, my dreams come true etc etc...then the teenagers years, everything got fucked up. Now i have 26..and im working to be a children again..


----------



## roxtehproxy

Pablonuts25 said:


> 1 - Internet problems, Electricity problems...i explode. Fucking inepts. I can broke things too
> 2 - dislike the reactionarys
> 3 Not much. I dont know
> 4 They are good people intelligent/winners
> 5 I like everything about me...everything. I love myself like nobody. Maybe i dislike my hair.. I really hate myself sometimes tho. I dont like me when im angry.
> 6 No. I dont know.
> 7 mmmm...50/50
> 8 Being alone, internet, playing videogames, playing poker live with a group of friends, weekends exits, beer, books
> 9 My knowledge...ldo
> 10 Yes of course if i feel loved. I had a 3 years relationship, its was awesome.
> 11 I love...the extraordinary...superb...perfect...
> 12 Girls. How to grow up as a person. Girls. Understand the meaning of life. Girls
> 13 A LOT. I was a happy boy, my dreams come true etc etc...then the teenagers years, everything got fucked up. Now i have 26..and im working to be a children again..


Personality Cafe 'Video' Challenge...


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya

Code:







edn4792 said:


> Ugh, I just spent forever trying to put a video together, and after a half hour of upload youtube tells me my video has been rejected for being over 10 minutes. :|


Beatles fan!!!


----------



## murderegina

I deliberated doing this but what the hell...


----------



## thehigher

murderegina said:


> I deliberated doing this but what the hell...
> ]YouTube - INFP question thingy[/url]



You look like you have something on your mind.... perhaps pain. Is everything OK?


----------



## murderegina

I think so. That was receptive of you. Thanks though..seriously


----------



## Munchies

woa crazy murderregina u look like my friend and even act like her just sound different :O


----------



## Lucretius

murderegina said:


> I deliberated doing this but what the hell...
> YouTube - INFP question thingy


Your stage fright just makes you adorable.


----------



## snail

I planned to participate in this, but got interrupted twice. Now my camera batteries are dead.


----------



## thehigher

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQ0y3CYC6Qo

Please excuse my frequent self-consciousness :blushed:


----------



## Third Engine

thehigher said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQ0y3CYC6Qo
> 
> Please excuse my frequent self-consciousness :blushed:



It's set to private :/


----------



## thehigher

Alistair said:


> It's set to private :/


ahhh I think it's fixed now.


----------



## TurranMC

Yes the video is fucked up. I don't mind the image quality but the sound isn't synced up correctly and I didn't realize it. I also wasn't too fond of the actual video. It was too short and you never got to see me laugh, but I talk enough in ventrilo that people generally know how I talk anyway. The whole point of this video challenge is to see how people act in real life and this video is a decent visual representation. I may make another though. Maybe. Also I had a shout out at the end that got cut out.
YouTube - TMC PersonalityCafe Turtles


----------



## Aerorobyn

Hey Turran, what is all that stuff behind you? Clean your room, boy! :tongue:
I love how "doing nothing" is in your favorite activities. Ha. 

Oh, Turran :blushed: <3 


Time for me to go post somewhere else.


----------



## Liontiger

thehigher said:


> YouTube - personalitycafe question
> 
> Please excuse my frequent self-consciousness :blushed:


I really appreciated your insights. Also, I commend you on your ability to think before you speak. I tend to blurt things out because I feel like I have to answer right away ><


----------



## Cookie Monster

TurranMC said:


> Yes the video is fucked up. I don't mind the image quality but the sound isn't synced up correctly and I didn't realize it. I also wasn't too fond of the actual video. It was too short and you never got to see me laugh, but I talk enough in ventrilo that people generally know how I talk anyway. The whole point of this video challenge is to see how people act in real life and this video is a decent visual representation. I may make another though. Maybe. Also I had a shout out at the end that got cut out.
> YouTube - TMC PersonalityCafe Turtles


I had a hard time trying to smile in my video myself. I get really nervous and then I clam up and can't be myself. 

I look forward to seeing more videos. I had a difficult time hearing you, but then again, I can only turn up the volume so much because I am at work


----------



## addle1618

Here mine is.

Taste my nervous akwardness. :wink:


----------



## Robatix

TurranMC said:


> YouTube - TMC PersonalityCafe Turtles


I just happen to have a roll of toilet paper right here? Good times are here again. :laughing:


----------



## Akrasiel

YouTube - PerC Video Challenge


----------



## Fanille

Aerorobyn said:


> Hey Turran, what is all that stuff behind you? Clean your room, boy! :tongue:


At 2:00 - "I also wanna mention, this is not my room. Um, don't worry about any of the shit behind me. If you do, I don't care. Don't ask me about it."


----------



## Aerorobyn

BigRedManny said:


> At 2:00 - "I also wanna mention, this is not my room. Um, don't worry about any of the shit behind me. If you do, I don't care. Don't ask me about it."


:crazy: Haha. I know. I said that to see what he would say in response - nothing, apparently.


----------



## Sunless

addle1618 said:


> Here mine is.
> 
> Taste my nervous akwardness. :wink:


I think im in love <3


----------



## addle1618

RighteousRob said:


> First off, yes, those are glow in the dark stars on my ceiling. I hadn't intended to show you that but oh well, i'm not about to do the video over again.:laughing:
> I may do another video, if I do it'll probably be me talking about anime, it'll depend on how motivated I feel today. So without further adieu here it is:
> 
> YouTube - My Movie 2.wmv
> 
> oh wait, that's the wrong one, here it is:
> 
> YouTube - MOV01338


Dude...U seem pretty righteous...roud:


----------



## Selene

addle1618 said:


> Here mine is.
> 
> Taste my nervous akwardness. :wink:


OOOMMMGG--Slowdive!!


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

> Dude...U seem pretty righteous...


yes, it's sad though that steve has more myspace friends than me :laughing: I loved that little clip,

anyways I do believe Lion owes us another video now that I have completed my side of the bargin :wink:


----------



## Akrasiel

Aerorobyn said:


> I could have done a better job, and probably should have prepared for it a bit, but I'm too tired - and I have a headache.
> 
> Sorry if it fades in and out. It's an old mic of my dads that I am using, as I explained in the video. It doesn't work too well. Also, pay no mind to the constant feet moving - I should have been walking around while making this.


You are so gorgeous Miss Robyn! : ]



Haruhi Suzumiya said:


> Aaah, i made a video!!!!!!!!!!!


I like your voice, nice video. It's the only one aside from Turran's I've watched all of. Also, I am going to die after watching your video  someday. btw- is that your knee on the side? 


Haruhi Suzumiya said:


> I was bored last night and created a video which mocked religion with analogies, but I decided to remove it due to it'd be extensively criticized for being insensitive. Yes, I'm being /considerate/ for this week to develop my empathy.


Who needs empathy? Pah!



StephAnne04 said:


> I posted this in the thread on the Typology forums so its from like a month ago.. but still true lol
> 
> Part 1:
> video200912160002_001.flv video by Chloes_momma - Photobucket
> Part2: Movie_0001.flv video by Chloes_momma - Photobucket
> 
> It's like 12 mins long so I had to spilt it up.


Sooo. . . did you plan it out before recording? : ]



de l'eau salée said:


> Sorry for boring you with my long pointless rambling.
> 
> P1100884.flv video by silhouetree - Photobucket
> 
> Fortunately for you guys, it cut it out at 10 minutes. Yes, it was longer...I guess that makes me a sadist, ehe >
> 
> ...so what do you think? Do I seem INFPish to you?


Such an honest video!



Azrael said:


> Alright, I decided to go ahead and do one. Do I get candy or anything, Sunless?


I'll give you some candy? <3 Azri



murderegina said:


> I deliberated doing this but what the hell...


It was great, you have no reason to worry about stage fright.



seraphiel said:


> I do not operate under the assumptions that real life = real people, or that real people are better. :bored:
> 
> Maybe that's why I don't really get along with anybody.


lol : ]


TurranMC said:


> Yes the video is fucked up. I don't mind the image quality but the sound isn't synced up correctly and I didn't realize it. I also wasn't too fond of the actual video. It was too short and you never got to see me laugh, but I talk enough in ventrilo that people generally know how I talk anyway. The whole point of this video challenge is to see how people act in real life and this video is a decent visual representation. I may make another though. Maybe. Also I had a shout out at the end that got cut out.


Hey Turran, you should do a retake and give a shout out to me <3



addle1618 said:


> Taste my nervous akwardness. :wink:


*licks* tastes like the blood of my enemies  sweet and scrumptious.


----------



## Akrasiel

Just wanted to make a note, does anyone think that there's a distinct recurring answer in INFP's for question one?


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya

Mikhail said:


> Just wanted to make a note, does anyone think that there's a distinct recurring answer in INFP's for question one?


'Jerk', but replaced with another term that conveys the same meaning. Btw, my knee was not in the video, it's a pillow.


----------



## addle1618

O btw I watched all the videos. This is by far my favourite thread... I TRIED to tell everyone in someway or another (vent usually) how I felt about their video. Pretty much everyone's video was amazing and really tore down some curtains. It was beautiful how everyone REALLY gave a piece of their personality and how many were, even while nervous, self-conscious, and *insert negative reaction here* they were ultimately honest and genuine. I really enjoyed everyone's and am excited to see more. Thank you everyone, best thread EVAR. :laughing:


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

I just noticed there is a thread very similar to this one, now I have to try to keep track of both, that is going to confuse the hell out of me later...:laughing:


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya

I made a new video, but it's not really relevant to the questions. xP


----------



## screamofconscious

Here's my video.
[video=youtube;AbTuL7fmHxM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbTuL7fmHxM"]YouTube - video201001230001.wmv[/url][URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch_private?v=AbTuL7fmHxM&sharing_token=jDjBPRRXSe5QYWVGdHEx5g"[/video]


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya

screamofconscious said:


> Here's my video.
> 
> YouTube - video201001230001.wmv


Yay, my crush made a video!!!!!!!!


----------



## screamofconscious

Haruhi Suzumiya said:


> Yay, my crush made a video!!!!!!!!



LMAO, so you ADMIT IT! I knew you were full of shit. :tongue: Too bad you can deny it or admit it...either way I don't believe you. I guess my trust issues were worse than I thought.


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya

screamofconscious said:


> LMAO, so you ADMIT IT! I knew you were full of shit. :tongue: Too bad you can deny it or admit it...either way I don't believe you. I guess my trust issues were worse than I thought.


So, if you're not trusting or denying either of my contradicting confessions, it means you're either:

A - Not confident which.
B - Believe neither.

I can't have a total apathy with you to be neither, so wtf comes out of this? D: Emptiness?


----------



## Lucem

just doing one question

/edit/ brb


----------



## Ignus

BigRedManny said:


> We're talking about practice?
> 
> YouTube - Iverson Practice!
> 
> Bah, who needs practice? Just shoot the video and upload it like I did!


sorry to necro bump this post, but I was really hoping you were going to post this when you mentioned practice. And because you didn't, I have a feeling you will enjoy and appreciate this:


----------



## Happy

screamofconscious said:


> Here's my video.
> 
> YouTube - video201001230001.wmv


So how much did you pay that gorgeous lady to portray you in that video Aubrey?:dry::wink:


----------



## screamofconscious

Happy said:


> So how much did you pay that gorgeous lady to portray you in that video Aubrey?:dry::wink:


Haha, she broke my piggy bank!


----------



## Just_Some_Guy

Holy smokes, I made a video...

YouTube - EmotionallyTonedGeometry (INTP 6w5)


----------



## Lucretius

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> Holy smokes, I made a video...
> 
> YouTube - EmotionallyTonedGeometry (INTP 6w5)


Awesome video dude. :happy:


----------



## JavaGypsy

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> Holy smokes, I made a video...


Great video... you had me in tears with your answer to "do you like animals?"


----------



## Charlie Chaotic

I'm uploading mine to youtube right now. When you watch it, ignore all the awkward laughing.
Btw, I loved your video EmotionallyTonedGeometry. I think yours is way better than mine.


----------



## Charlie Chaotic

YouTube - Dear Personality Cafe


----------



## thehigher

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> Holy smokes, I made a video...
> 
> YouTube - EmotionallyTonedGeometry (INTP 6w5)


favorite



``````


----------



## addle1618

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> Holy smokes, I made a video...
> 
> YouTube - EmotionallyTonedGeometry (INTP 6w5)


I feel that I would love to converse with you.


----------



## Rustang

YouTube - rustang attacks.flv


----------



## Just_Some_Guy

1.) My best friend is an INFP and he has some _serious _motivation issues too. :laughing: You remind me a lot of him.

2.) Orange tabbies rock!


----------



## Rustang

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> 1.) My best friend is an INFP and he has some _serious _motivation issues too. :laughing: You remind me a lot of him.
> 
> 2.) Orange tabbies rock!


Oh if you only knew!... but I'm working on it.


----------



## justjessie

it's me!  yay i get to talk about myself!


----------



## TurranMC

^ Justjessie's link was all fucked up on my screen so just in case it's fucked up for anyone else I will repost it for her.


----------



## roxtehproxy

TurranMC said:


> ^ Justjessie's link was all fucked up on my screen so just in case it's fucked up for anyone else I will repost it for her.
> YouTube - Scijase's webcam video February 13, 2010, 07:24 PM


Then you're thieving her thanks..

DON'T RUIN CHRISTMAS, TURRAN!!!!1!1ONE!!


----------



## Kevinaswell

I finally caught up on the rest of this thread  I postponed it before because I got in the game late...and I had like 20 fucking pages to sift through. But I like this thread  You people are good people.



screamofconscious said:


> If anybody wants their video analyzed, I'd be happy to do it...just say the word. It takes a little time, but I find it fascinating. I'm no expert, but I find I'm rather good at this.


That'd be fun to read, if you feel like giving my shit a go.



Happy said:


> Those were decent but it's still nothing compared to 7 and 8 in terms of storyline. Though I might be bias because those were the first rpg games I played and it completely destroyed all other story lines so far in the series. I guess whatever you experienced first will give you that wow factor. I might have to purchase the overpriced ps3 myself just to keep up with the ff franchise. haha.:crazy:
> 
> YouTube - How To Kill A Brand


Pfffft. It's like 300 bucks, man. And you definitely get what you pay for. Hater!!!!!



thehigher said:


> YouTube - personality cafe video challenge thehigher
> 
> Please excuse my frequent self-consciousness :blushed:


..........................................................like boys and make my life less annoying. What the hell nationality gives you that face?!?!?!?!??!



EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> Holy smokes, I made a video...
> 
> YouTube - EmotionallyTonedGeometry (INTP 6w5)


Holy smokes, adorable 

I'm not replying to everyones, cuz I've spent enough time in this thread this morning. Hahaha.

Also, someone mentioned more questions. If someone posted more, I'd answer too!


----------



## Nearsification

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> Holy smokes, I made a video...
> 
> YouTube - EmotionallyTonedGeometry (INTP 6w5)



Haha. I vote for him!


----------



## Selene




----------



## TurranMC

Man this is soooo gay but you have a really nice smile Selene just thought I should let you know.


----------



## Selene

TurranMC said:


> Man this is soooo gay but you have a really nice smile Selene just thought I should let you know.


Aww. [hugs Turran] Not to be gay or anything, but you have a really nice chest.


----------



## BehindSmile

_Sounds like an awesome idea. Lets see if I'd ever get up the nerve to do it though! _


----------



## Gabbi

After ten attempts at recording a video, I realized I really am not fluent in English.
I think it would easier to record it in my native language and go through the trouble of adding subtitles afterwards.


----------



## Halfjillhalfjack

Selene said:


> YouTube - Personality Cafe Video Challenge


Wow, I could really relate SO WELL to so many things you said (I am also an INFJ)....especially what you said about liking/loving people in one moment, and really meaning it, and then...somehow wanting to to do other stuff in the next moment..... I really always have to feel that I like/love them, in order for me to know it and to be authentic with my affection......
and I really have to agree with turran, you're smile is really gorgeous, and your eyes' expression as well (I really mean it, but am still kind of....embarrassed *coughcough*)...


----------



## justjessie

TurranMC said:


> ^ Justjessie's link was all fucked up on my screen so just in case it's fucked up for anyone else I will repost it for her.
> YouTube - Scijase's webcam video February 13, 2010, 07:24 PM


thank you! i couldn't figure it out


----------



## Narrator

I swear INFJs are the most adorable thing.


----------



## Selene

Halfjillhalfjack said:


> Wow, I could really relate SO WELL to so many things you said (I am also an INFJ)....especially what you said about liking/loving people in one moment, and really meaning it, and then...somehow wanting to to do other stuff in the next moment..... I really always have to feel that I like/love them, in order for me to know it and to be authentic with my affection......
> and I really have to agree with turran, you're smile is really gorgeous, and your eyes' expression as well (I really mean it, but am still kind of....embarrassed *coughcough*)...


*The sadistic, reckless, flirtatious side of me:*

[flaps arms excitedly] Aha--another person who likes me! And it's a female this time. Yesss. :blushed: Hee hee...and she's embarrassed too! That's so great. As she's reading this, she's probably twisting up her face, but still making a huge smile and feeling very confused and flustered. :laughing: What fun! [claps hands together repeatedly and feels urge to go jogging]

Mm, but I'm probably projecting a bit too. My face got a bit messed up when I read the word "gorgeous". Well, my reaction was more like, "Whaaaaa? >_< [hides face]" Lol.

*The controlled, calming, careful side of me:*

[ignores the second half of what you said and tries to start focusing on the first half again] I'm glad you were able to relate to what I said. Yay, INFJ. ^_^

Mm--yeah, my biggest fear when I started dating and depending on my girlfriend was that I would be feeling really clingy at one moment but she would be feeling autonomous/detached at that moment and not really connect when I needed her. At times, I've also had the experience that my girlfriend will be really enjoying my presence or company, and I'll be thinking about something else. So then there's a disconnect and sort of duplicity where I'm pretending to be in-the-moment and comfortable when I'm really not.

The first problem has been resolved. I think what happens is, when someone really needs you, and they convey that they really appreciate your mere presence...you don't mind giving up your own agenda to be there with them. Because it's sort of more satisfying to be able to give something like that to another person, and so easily just by giving them a hug or space to talk .

The second problem...I'm trying to be more honest when I'm with my girlfriend but not really thinking about her. But it's difficult, because I feel like her instinctive reaction would be to drop everything and say, "Oh. Then go do what you want. It's okay." And she might deny her own needs to meet mine--or pretend that she's fine with me being more aloof at that moment when she really wanted me to be intimate. She won't be angry, but--if she really needed me, would she speak up? Everything really does have to be out in the open...



Spooky said:


> "Do you like animals?" I don't like judgmental animals, I'll tell you that much! :dry:


 LOL. That was awesome.


Spooky said:


> Insane muffin voice


 IN...CREDIBLE.


----------



## Spooky

Spooky said:


> YouTube - PC video challenge


In case anyone is wondering, I don't _really_ talk in a femme voice.


----------



## Sweetish

If I did this it would be with the help of a camera man (probably my husband) and possibly extras, but it's too bad that my brothers have all moved to the East coast because it would be fun to work with them for a video. I did a lot of amateur filming and editing on my own for a TV Production class in high school, so because of that it wouldn't all be 1 shot or just indoors or just outdoors- it would have several cuts, be filmed in different locations, use props, signs, sound effects, music and also running gags...

I would also find a way for there to be camera movement for some segments, not all still shots, and some dynamic interplay which would require following a script since I'd only have 1 camera. Hopefully, it could be shot in an environment where multiple weather conditions exist (except wind, not that). I love movies where cities and locations become characters, carrying a presence and recognizable identity all their own. Sadly, I wouldn't be able to film my favorite place which is the Train Depot in Boise, ID, which is soon to be lovely (with Spring approaching) so I'd have to print out a beautiful photo and just describe its nostalgic significance.

...wow that was so personally fulfilling just imagining how it would all go. Oh my gawd, that was fun. *sigh* I'd also put a lot of work into it which I know would exhaust me XD but I'd have so much fun with it, and I can guarantee if my husband filmed it I'd end up just smiling at some of the questions and/or laughing while looking at him and make some inside joke. Guaranteed.


----------



## Apollo Celestio

Looks pretty interesting. I'll try it. (Won't post for awhile, reasons would be obvious..) But I'll post it among places I'm more familiar.


----------



## Halfjillhalfjack

Selene said:


> *The sadistic, reckless, flirtatious side of me:*
> 
> [flaps arms excitedly] Aha--another person who likes me! And it's a female this time. Yesss. :blushed: Hee hee...and she's embarrassed too! That's so great. As she's reading this, she's probably twisting up her face, but still making a huge smile and feeling very confused and flustered. :laughing: What fun! [claps hands together repeatedly and feels urge to go jogging]
> 
> Mm, but I'm probably projecting a bit too. My face got a bit messed up when I read the word "gorgeous". Well, my reaction was more like, "Whaaaaa? >_< [hides face]" Lol.


Yeeeees, you got me about that "twisting-up-her-face-but-still-making-a-huge-smile-and-feeling-very-confused-and-flustered"-thing :crazy:.... I guess that's the strange INFJ-INFJ-interaction (I'm only used to interacting with female INFJs :blushed....! but...I have to add.....though I absolutely MEANT gorgeous, I have to admit that I'm not a native speaker of English, and....well....who knows if I know all shades of meaning of this word (but....but....I try to avoid saying things like...."all words are metaphors"blablub)... but, I meant it....(female INFJ surprises herself that she is really saying things like that, somewhere between :blushed: and roud....


----------



## Narrator

I might have a video by april...Friends (sisters) who frequent other MBTI forums are getting a video camera for their birthday and we thought a group video might be interesting...


----------



## Halfjillhalfjack

Selene said:


> *
> 
> [ignores the second half of what you said and tries to start focusing on the first half again] I'm glad you were able to relate to what I said. Yay, INFJ. ^_^
> 
> Mm--yeah, my biggest fear when I started dating and depending on my girlfriend was that I would be feeling really clingy at one moment but she would be feeling autonomous/detached at that moment and not really connect when I needed her. At times, I've also had the experience that my girlfriend will be really enjoying my presence or company, and I'll be thinking about something else. So then there's a disconnect and sort of duplicity where I'm pretending to be in-the-moment and comfortable when I'm really not.
> 
> The first problem has been resolved. I think what happens is, when someone really needs you, and they convey that they really appreciate your mere presence...you don't mind giving up your own agenda to be there with them. Because it's sort of more satisfying to be able to give something like that to another person, and so easily just by giving them a hug or space to talk .
> 
> The second problem...I'm trying to be more honest when I'm with my girlfriend but not really thinking about her. But it's difficult, because I feel like her instinctive reaction would be to drop everything and say, "Oh. Then go do what you want. It's okay." And she might deny her own needs to meet mine--or pretend that she's fine with me being more aloof at that moment when she really wanted me to be intimate. She won't be angry, but--if she really needed me, would she speak up? Everything really does have to be out in the open...
> 
> LOL. That was awesome.
> IN...CREDIBLE.*


*


oooops, maybe it helps to read the whole post before replying *coughagain* ...... 
oh, I absolutely know this constant change between wanting closeness (connection) and wanting space (not being able to connect with my bf)....oooh yes. Is it too indiscreet to to ask what type your gf is? 
even though I think I'd be like this with every personality types (I just find some can handle this INFJ-aspect better than others).... it really annoys me, because it can change really fast. mh....maybe I didn't really get what you were saying.........*


----------



## jack in the box

lol. "i like um . . . sex. sexual things turn me on."

ORLY?


----------



## jack in the box

it finally worked yaaay


----------



## saynomore

the scene you're referring to, maybe, was obi-wan and r4 pursuing jengo fett. the sound was from seismic charges that spliced through the asteroids. damn it's sad that I know that. what can you do, useless info sticks in the brain and important shit doesn't.


----------



## Third Engine

frannieulo said:


> Video Challenge
> 
> 
> it finally worked yaaay


it's set to private :mellow:


----------



## Just_Some_Guy

saynomore said:


> the scene you're referring to, maybe, was obi-wan and r4 pursuing jengo fett. the sound was from seismic charges that spliced through the asteroids. damn it's sad that I know that. what can you do, useless info sticks in the brain and important shit doesn't.


Did you know that incoming mortar fire kinda sounds like that? I was shocked to find out (was that a pun?) that close explosions have a musical twang to them, like what you would imagine a piano would sound like dropped from an airplane. Looks like Hollywood has failed me again... much like the sound of an explosion in space.


----------



## Kevinaswell

saynomore said:


> the scene you're referring to, maybe, was obi-wan and r4 pursuing jengo fett. the sound was from seismic charges that spliced through the asteroids. damn it's sad that I know that. what can you do, useless info sticks in the brain and important shit doesn't.


It's okay, I can play the scene like blu ray in my head. I just didn't know the words :O 

"Blast, seismic charges!"

*BowwwWOOOwwowooWWwwWOOWOWwwwww*


----------



## jack in the box

Alistair said:


> it's set to private :mellow:


aww... foreal? i think i fixed it. :s sorry


----------



## agokcen

Fine, I'll give in to the peer pressure!

Video Challenge Nonsense video by agokcen - Photobucket

Did I mention that I freakin' hate cameras?

Ugh...no make-up or anything....I look a mess. Whatever. Enjoy, or not.


----------



## roxtehproxy

agokcen said:


> fine, i'll give in to the peer pressure!
> 
> video challenge nonsense video by agokcen - photobucket
> 
> did i mention that i freakin' hate cameras?
> 
> Ugh...no make-up or anything....i look a mess. Whatever. Enjoy, or not.


partayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## agokcen

Ventolin said:


> partayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


You, next! :wink:


----------



## roxtehproxy

agokcen said:


> You, next! :wink:


I'll make one as soon as I get a webcam, nothing at the moment.

And yes, I procrastinate damn well.


----------



## jack in the box

agokcen, you are gorgeous. oooolie crep.


----------



## agokcen

frannieulo said:


> agokcen, you are gorgeous. oooolie crep.


 
Awwwwww, shucks! :blushed: You're nice - I like you!


----------



## BlissfulDreams

You *are* gorgeous. Don't be so hard on yourself. I think you did great. You're also funny :tongue:


----------



## jack in the box

agokcen said:


> Awwwwww, shucks! :blushed: You're nice - I like you!


Awe I like you too! Ahahaha


----------



## Aerorobyn

agokcen said:


> Fine, I'll give in to the peer pressure!
> 
> Video Challenge Nonsense video by agokcen - Photobucket
> 
> Did I mention that I freakin' hate cameras?
> 
> Ugh...no make-up or anything....I look a mess. Whatever. Enjoy, or not.



I had just finished getting naked, when I heard... "Naked women don't turn me on" :frustrating::sad: Not even me, kcen? You sure some naked women don't? I'll put the clothes back on, just long as I know I turn you on someway or another! :blushed:

Frannie, you too :wink: How you doin'? 


I have to go back and watch the ones I have missed!


----------



## agokcen

Aerorobyn said:


> I had just finished getting naked, when I heard... "Naked women don't turn me on" :frustrating::sad: Not even me, kcen? You sure some naked women don't? I'll put the clothes back on, just long as I know I turn you on someway or another! :blushed:


For you, my dear, I'd make an exception!


----------



## jack in the box

Aerorobyn said:


> Frannie, you too :wink: How you doin'?
> ]


Bahahah, me too what? :l sorry. I'm good though. I just rewatched my video and i annoy myself, i'm so damn boring. How are you?


----------



## Aerorobyn

frannieulo said:


> Bahahah, me too what? :l sorry. I'm good though. I just rewatched my video and i annoy myself, i'm so damn boring. How are you?


No! :crying: You didn't bite! "How you doin'?" - Joey from Friends! Yes? No? I can't believe it didn't work! :crying: You're quite cute there :wink: But I can't hit on you and have you fall for it. Damn.


----------



## Robatix

agokcen said:


> Fine, I'll give in to the peer pressure!
> 
> Video Challenge Nonsense video by agokcen - Photobucket
> 
> Did I mention that I freakin' hate cameras?
> 
> Ugh...no make-up or anything....I look a mess. Whatever. Enjoy, or not.


Somebody tell the CDC--this girl's smile is CONTAGIOUS.


Hohoho I'm going to Hell.


----------



## agokcen

Robatix said:


> Somebody tell the CDC--this girl's smile is CONTAGIOUS.
> 
> 
> Hohoho I'm going to Hell.


I'm not sure whether to use the blushing smiley face blushed because I'm flattered, or to use the dry smiley face dry because that was lame...

Methinks it's time for Robo-Robatix to make a video - eh?

_*Peer pressured!*_


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

lol, fellow creeper, your video was most excellent!! I may have to try to think of another one for myself to do 



I have a request for those considering the videos, I wish to hear you talk about your fondest memories, and then maybe your saddest ones, I want to see what makes you happy people, please grant my request


----------



## Kevinaswell

RighteousRob said:


> lol, fellow creeper, your video was most excellent!! I may have to try to think of another one for myself to do
> 
> 
> 
> I have a request for those considering the videos, I wish to hear you talk about your fondest memories, and then maybe your saddest ones, I want to see what makes you happy people, please grant my request


I may do this. 

These videos are kinda fun.

I don't like videos of me at all either, but I don't gotta watch 'em I just gotta sit and talk :O

Shame I can't think out loud >.<

Iunno if I could do this one too well....it'd be very hard for me to single out a 'fondest' and 'saddest' memory :-\ Mostly because I don't really categorize my life events in that way.


----------



## snail

It was originally almost twelve minutes long, and didn't fit on YouTube. I ended up doing some editing to make it all fit, but that made it so irritating and choppy that I decided to get really weird with it, and to just have fun using all of the wild filters I could, since it was going to suck anyhow. I know the editing job is annoying, and I did it on purpose. (Haha, when I typed the word "purpose," I accidentally typed "purple" the first time.) Enjoy, or not.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

thank you snail, I do not have time to watch it right now but I am an eager beaver to view this later


----------



## Robatix

agokcen said:


> I'm not sure whether to use the blushing smiley face blushed because I'm flattered, or to use the dry smiley face dry because that was lame...
> 
> Methinks it's time for Robo-Robatix to make a video - eh?
> 
> _*Peer pressured!*_












What's that? I can't see anything inside this damn biohazard suit. The CDC wants me to collect a sample of your smile for research purposes, but I don't know how I'm supposed to do that, so I think I'm just going to walk around in the suit for a while and scare people.

(That's actually the perfect reaction to my last post. :laughing: Alas, I am immune to peer pressure, although I am considering a video of my own .)


----------



## agokcen

Robatix said:


>


Now that makes for _really_ safe sex! *Ahem*...anyway...



> What's that? I can't see anything inside this damn biohazard suit. The CDC wants me to collect a sample of your smile for research purposes, but I don't know how I'm supposed to do that, so I think I'm just going to walk around in the suit for a while and scare people.
> 
> (That's actually the perfect reaction to my last post. :laughing: Alas, I am immune to peer pressure, although I am considering a video of my own .)


Lame, lame, lame...but also cute, so I guess I can forgive you. roud: Is it really _that_ contagious? I can't believe my doctor didn't diagnose this earlier...

*starts a chant* Make a video! Make a video!


EDIT:



snail said:


> Enjoy, or not.


Haha - I just now caught this! I'm feeling a new catch phrase coming on...


----------



## Robatix

agokcen said:


> Now that makes for _really_ safe sex! *Ahem*...anyway...


Yeah, it's basically a full-body condom, hermetically-sealed for my disappointment.



> Lame, lame, lame...but also cute, so I guess I can forgive you. roud:


The cuteness of my lameness has saved me many times before, but regardless, I am appreciative of your forgiveness. *bows*



> Is it really _that_ contagious? I can't believe my doctor didn't diagnose this earlier...


Maybe your doctor has diagnosed it, but he's keeping the discovery a secret in order to populate the world with more charming smiles?



> *starts a chant* Make a video! Make a video!


Okay, okay, I'll make a video...eventually.


----------



## agokcen

RighteousRob said:


> lol, fellow creeper, your video was most excellent!! I may have to try to think of another one for myself to do
> 
> 
> 
> I have a request for those considering the videos, I wish to hear you talk about your fondest memories, and then maybe your saddest ones, I want to see what makes you happy people, please grant my request


 
Because I was bored and trying to think of ways to procrastinate, I kind of made one for this...but it just ended up being me rambling (somewhat incoherently) for a while because I couldn't think of good answers. I don't think the world needs any more of that!

I'm not sure whether or not I'll actually end up posting it.


----------



## Aerorobyn

RighteousRob said:


> I have a request for those considering the videos, I wish to hear you talk about your fondest memories, and then maybe your saddest ones, I want to see what makes you happy people, please grant my request



I like this. I think I may do it, Bobby! Maybe tonight? Maybe tomorrow? Soon, hopefully.


----------



## la musa candido

warning, bad language...
with that said, i didn't realize it was such bad quality in this light so sorry :/
and i haven't watched em yet so i'll probly look like a told goob :mellow: not to mention it took me about 8 times to film it cuz my battery kept dying but here's what i salvaged, hope i uploaded the right ones 


http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uR8irMM82NA


----------



## la musa candido

my b i posted twice lol


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

OMG idear!!! You are awesome!







you are quite adorable .... I feel ashamed to make such lewd comments to such a person.. =(


----------



## agokcen

RighteousRob said:


> OMG idear!!! You are awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are quite adorable .... I feel ashamed to make such lewd comments to such a person.. =(


What's this? You're ashamed of being creepy all of a sudden?! For _SHAME_...


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

i can't help it, I say such foolish things because I do not care what others may think of me, but that does not give me the freedom to affect the way others may feel :crying: She just seemed so kind and high spirited, I am unable to understand why she puts up with such a foolish guy as mahself


----------



## Vaka

RighteousRob said:


> i can't help it, I say such foolish things because I do not care what others may think of me, but that does not give me the freedom to affect the way others may feel :crying: She just seemed so kind and high spirited, I am unable to understand why she puts up with such a foolish guy as mahself


Aww! *hugs Bob*


----------



## Aerorobyn

kristina 23 said:


> warning, bad language...
> with that said, i didn't realize it was such bad quality in this light so sorry :/
> and i haven't watched em yet so i'll probly look like a told goob :mellow: not to mention it took me about 8 times to film it cuz my battery kept dying but here's what i salvaged, hope i uploaded the right ones



:blushed::blushed: *Sigh* The dreams I'm going to have tonight... Nope, they won't be about clowns and tumbleweeds. :blushed: 

Alright... I just spent ten frickin' minutes making a video, and when I went to watch it the cam kept spazzing out and stuff. I couldn't even hear anything I was saying, just a bunch of skipping and shiz. But it's 4:00am and I've gotta shower, so I'm not going to bother with this anymore tonight. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

Ha! I did it without showing myself... how devilishly crafty of me!!! rraarrr! lol
Though I do wish, in hindsight that I spent more time on the answers than I did waiting for the video to encode :-/ *shrugs*.


----------



## Linesky

kristina 23 said:


> warning, bad language...
> with that said, i didn't realize it was such bad quality in this light so sorry :/
> and i haven't watched em yet so i'll probly look like a told goob :mellow: not to mention it took me about 8 times to film it cuz my battery kept dying but here's what i salvaged, hope i uploaded the right ones


When you say the line _"I really don't think that I'm nice, actually ... *continues* know about me"_ at the beginning, you sound quite similar to me (voice color and tone use) - like I've heard it before, from myself.
And we have the same hair color.

THERE IS A CONNECTIONNNNN.


----------



## susurration

Shannonline said:


> Ha! I did it without showing myself... how devilishly crafty of me!!! rraarrr! lol
> Though I do wish, in hindsight that I spent more time on the answers than I did waiting for the video to encode :-/ *shrugs*.
> 
> YouTube - that PC video thing - shannonline


I adore this <3 thank you

I heart tim tams!


----------



## Just_Some_Guy

cardinalfire said:


> Here is the first video of my motor mouth.... lol...
> 
> There is a second one... Maybe this will get you interested first...
> 
> Warning: DUDE IT'S LOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNGGGGGG!
> 
> I didn't realise how long because I had fun doing it!
> 
> MEGAVIDEO - I'm watching it



I'm I seeing things, or is your video an hour and a quarter long!?!?!


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

wait is this thing really over an hour long? holy shit,

well so far I'll say this much, It's times like this I wouldn't mind being gay :wink: epic accent dude


----------



## Vaka

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> I'm I seeing things, or is your video an hour and a quarter long!?!?!


That's what I was thinking >.>
I was like...omgwtfbbq?
Is this thing counting nanoseconds?!?!?


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

cardinalfire I'm not from mars or earth, I'm from krypton get it right ;P


cat's are like, whatever xD


----------



## Vaka

I'm gonna watch your video! Later!...but I'm gonna do it!
It'll answer a great question...how can someone's challenge video take up more than an hour!?


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

OH YOUR GOD! You can't even finish the video in one sitting unless you have a premium account. It stoped playing it after 67 minutes i think? then you have to wait like 53 to see the rest =( wtf.... xD

next time try splitting the video up into parts :wink:
might go easier, still pretty cool man, that was a very in depth video


----------



## Vaka

Yeah I hate megavideo! I've tried to watch TV for free on there!...such a bitch!
Even on a proxy!


----------



## napoleon227

queenofleaves said:


> Yeah I hate megavideo! I've tried to watch TV for free on there!...such a bitch!
> Even on a proxy!


We gave in and paid for it. Given the low price, it's worth it, and I haven't had satellite or cable for years. It used to be Justin.tv, but that one can be frustrating too.


----------



## Vaka

napoleon227 said:


> We gave in and paid for it. Given the low price, it's worth it, and I haven't had satellite or cable for years. It used to be Justin.tv, but that one can be frustrating too.


I'm 16 and have no money xD
I don't like to get my parents to pay for things hehe


----------



## napoleon227

queenofleaves said:


> I'm 16 and have no money xD
> I don't like to get my parents to pay for things hehe


Well then try alternating between your real IP and the proxy IP. Watch 72 minutes and then when it cuts you off for 53 minutes, switch to proxy and watch that for 72 minutes. You might have to renew the proxy IP a few times. You can also switch to a non-MegaVideo program thru TVShack for 53 minutes. Is this what you do now? It is a bit of a pain but it can be done.


----------



## Vaka

napoleon227 said:


> Well then try alternating between your real IP and the proxy IP. Watch 72 minutes and then when it cuts you off for 53 minutes, switch to proxy and watch that for 72 minutes. You might have to renew the proxy IP a few times. You can also switch to a non-MegaVideo program thru TVShack for 53 minutes. Is this what you do now? It is a bit of a pain but it can be done.


I just gave up hehehe


----------



## Hiccups24-7

I made it through 20 odd minutes of it before my mind wandered


----------



## Vaka

*Curse Cardinalfireand his insanely long challenge video!...No I'm just kidding xD

I said Kevin >.>
*


----------



## cardinalfire

Ha! I didn't even realise I had taken over an hour to do it... I was just sitting there answering the questions, the thought of doing one less than ten minutes didn't even cross my mind.

Also I was going to split them on Windows Movie Maker though, I had to keep reloading the video up and remembering where I was, I figured this was the easier way.


----------



## Halfjillhalfjack

cardinalfire said:


> Here is the first video of my motor mouth.... lol...
> 
> There is a second one... Maybe this will get you interested first...
> 
> Warning: DUDE IT'S LOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNGGGGGG!
> 
> I didn't realise how long because I had fun doing it!
> 
> MEGAVIDEO - I'm watching it


even though this was waaaayaaaaayyyaayyy too long, omg you are absolutely adorable........


----------



## cardinalfire

Halfjillhalfjack said:


> even though this was waaaayaaaaayyyaayyy too long, omg you are absolutely adorable........


I know..:wink:

What type would you put me as?


----------



## Halfjillhalfjack

cardinalfire said:


> I know..:wink:
> 
> What type would you put me as?


You know concerning the first part of my comment or the second one :wink:?

I have to think about the typing issue, I am not really sure at the moment.... you seem to be a hard one! 
My first impression was somehow "not INFP", but I can't support this with arguments at the moment :happy:.....

YEAH, I know what my first impression was....I thought you must have Fe somewhere....! just regarding your
mimic!


----------



## cardinalfire

Halfjillhalfjack said:


> You know concerning the first part of my comment or the second one :wink:?
> 
> I have to think about the typing issue, I am not really sure at the moment.... you seem to be a hard one!
> My first impression was somehow "not INFP", but I can't support this with arguments at the moment :happy:.....
> 
> YEAH, I know what my first impression was....I thought you must have Fe somewhere....! just regarding your
> mimic!


Mimic?

I know about both parts :wink:


----------



## Halfjillhalfjack

cardinalfire said:


> Mimic?
> 
> I know about both parts :wink:


yes, some of the facial movements (?), expressions...were very lively.....don't know how to describe that....


----------



## Dreamer

I tried. I searched the house for a webcam. Found one. Got all excited.  
put it on computer.. no sound :sad::bored:

instructions confuse me


----------



## OmarFW

Clandestine said:


> That's an unusual description. :tongue:


you talk a lot like all the INTP's i know


----------



## susurration

Clandestine said:


> When my hair grows back I'll do one. In the meantime, if anyone wants to see me in action, here's a vid of me ranting about the Creation Museum!
> 
> YouTube - The Motley Creation Museum (Session II)
> 
> Was a while back, I think most of the accent I have there is gone. Or seems to be from more recent recordings. :bored:
> 
> Edit: oh wow, I'm actually wearing that same shirt right now... I didn't notice.


"....I touched the sign.. I touched the exhibit" :crazy:

I almost died at the end part- "I gotta go guys, shiit" haha.


----------



## Fiddler

Clandestine said:


> When my hair grows back I'll do one. In the meantime, if anyone wants to see me in action, here's a vid of me ranting about the Creation Museum!
> 
> YouTube - The Motley Creation Museum (Session II)
> 
> Was a while back, I think most of the accent I have there is gone. Or seems to be from more recent recordings. :bored:


You are awesome. I probably would have been the same way. xD



OmarFW said:


> you are oh so very INTP'ish :crazy:


Yes. xD


----------



## Socrates

OmarFW said:


> you talk a lot like all the INTP's i know


The only INTP I know is my father... who you hear at the end of the video talking. (He's got a hole in the top of his mouth from cancer, so he sounds strange.) We're a lot alike but a lot different... in his younger days he probably spoke much the same as I.



NatalieAnne said:


> "....I touched the sign.. I touched the exhibit" :crazy:
> 
> I almost died at the end part- "I gotta go guys, shiit" haha.


Speaking of my father, he interrupted EVERY SINGLE TAKE before, so I went outside to do it. Somehow, he still managed to find me AND ruin the take. Obviously we didn't go back there (it's 150 miles away), but I thought it was a neat way to end the video and not seem like the take was ruined.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

You're such a rebel Clandestine ha! ^___^


----------



## Halfjillhalfjack

Clandestine said:


> When my hair grows back I'll do one. In the meantime, if anyone wants to see me in action, here's a vid of me ranting about the Creation Museum!
> 
> YouTube - The Motley Creation Museum (Session II)
> 
> Was a while back, I think most of the accent I have there is gone. Or seems to be from more recent recordings. :bored:
> 
> Edit: oh wow, I'm actually wearing that same shirt right now... I didn't notice.


you're hilarious...... you really made my day :crazy:


----------



## Rube

DanseMacabre said:


> Teehee xD
> 
> I love your manner of speech. Also - I'm glad that I'm so fascinating when talking about wooden planks! xD :tongue:


You're fascinating when talking about most things :tongue:


----------



## thisisme

hmm...i posted one on typec but maybe i'll do another one for here.


----------



## Rube

You totally should.


----------



## thisisme

Clandestine said:


> When my hair grows back I'll do one. In the meantime, if anyone wants to see me in action, here's a vid of me ranting about the Creation Museum!
> 
> YouTube - The Motley Creation Museum (Session II)
> 
> Was a while back, I think most of the accent I have there is gone. Or seems to be from more recent recordings. :bored:
> 
> Edit: oh wow, I'm actually wearing that same shirt right now... I didn't notice.


love this!!


----------



## Socrates

thisisme said:


> love this!!


It has bold large text so I must quote it!

roud:


----------



## thisisme

yeah i don't know any intps irl...i imagined you'd be more...um...introverted?? less animated??
is this typical intpness or what?
really entertaining video.


----------



## Socrates

I'm about as introverted as they come – I enjoy my alone time and rarely hang with others when they're any more than a short walk or phone call away. I'm the guy who knows all the answers and good questions in class but never talks to anyone outside of it. I'm that guy. I also quite enjoy making people laugh. roud:

It's fairly typical for me when alone or in a small group. I can't speak for other INTPs, but my INTP father acts just like me. Was him at the end of the video. :wink:


----------



## thisisme

but...you have a lot to say? act silly with people you know and all that? sorry...just curious...


----------



## Socrates

I'm usually really cautious around someone until I really feel like I "know" them. If that hurdle can be crossed, I always have a cool/funny story to tell, a joke here and there, some random information to make you think, and so on. 

Silliness? This one I don't know about. How do you define that? :blushed:


----------



## thisisme

that's cool roud:

oh...i mean silly in that ne humor kinda way.


----------



## Socrates

My sense of humor amongst friends could be classed as 'silly' then, yes. I quite enjoy that kind of humor, I suppose! roud:


----------



## Narrator

thisisme said:


> but...you have a lot to say? act silly with people you know and all that? sorry...just curious...


There's an INxP guy I knew who was exceptionally introverted, but get him talking about something he was interested in, or into a debate and he'd be pretty darn outspoken, loud and so forth. I've found this with a few introverts.


----------



## JoetheBull

I made a video for this video challenge. I am a bit video shy so it took me a couple of takes. Should of scripted it. If you think I should do another I am not opposed to try again. And if not I am most likely going to do it out of boredom:laughing:.


----------



## thehigher

JoetheBull said:


> I made a video for this video challenge. I am a bit video shy so it took me a couple of takes. Should of scripted it. If you think I should do another I am not opposed to try again. And if not I am most likely going to do it out of boredom:laughing:.
> YouTube - personality cafe Joethebull


dude you're the shit haha


----------



## Cheeeese

I get realllllly quirky at the end..... haha

Sorry for all the editing, but when I answered all the questions my original video was 29 minutes and 17 seconds long, and no one wants to see that.


----------



## Halfjillhalfjack

JoetheBull said:


> I made a video for this video challenge. I am a bit video shy so it took me a couple of takes. Should of scripted it. If you think I should do another I am not opposed to try again. And if not I am most likely going to do it out of boredom:laughing:.
> YouTube - personality cafe Joethebull


your outtakes were not pathetic at all.....


----------



## NightSkyGirl

JoetheBull said:


> I made a video for this video challenge. I am a bit video shy so it took me a couple of takes. Should of scripted it. If you think I should do another I am not opposed to try again. And if not I am most likely going to do it out of boredom:laughing:.
> YouTube - personality cafe Joethebull


Aw, you have very kind eyes. And the end of your video made me laugh. :laughing:


----------



## Linesky

Rube said:


> I know, but I felt like being unnecessarily goofy at the time. Caffeine activates my silly switch, lol. Thanks though, i appreciate it! I should have the video up when the last 20% uploads to Youtube, which will probably be sometime in the year 2012 at this rate.
> 
> Okay, here's the video:
> 
> YouTube - ENFP Video Challenge


I swear... I saw you in action 10 seconds and you reminded me of someone (cos of that pig joke you made and the way you did it) and I thought "a male ENFP".
Went to check your profile, DING DING DING. 
:laughing:


----------



## Rube

Made a few more videos cause I was bored out of my mind. Don't watch the first one cause it sucks. Just watch the second one.

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWWBYFznWVY
http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWiAOopTp08


----------



## Kevinaswell

Has there been a new 'challenge' lately, or are people just kinda making videos now here?


----------



## JesusSuperStars

Bri, weird comment but your bed looks pretty cool. 




Kevinaswell said:


> Has there been a new 'challenge' lately, or are people just kinda making videos now here?



It’s a challenge in and of itself to post a video...maybe?


----------



## Aßbiscuits

*I think I was the last person to actually do the challenge yo. Seriously. AND I answered ALL the questions. 

You guys better learn from me yo.*


----------



## agokcen

Limit, you should make a video!

MAKEONEMAKEONEMAKEONE!!


----------



## Linesky

assbiscuits said:


> *I think I was the last person to actually do the challenge yo. Seriously. AND I answered ALL the questions.
> 
> You guys better learn from me yo.*


I'm proud of you *pats*


----------



## Rube

assbiscuits said:


> *i think i was the last person to actually do the challenge yo. Seriously. And i answered all the questions.
> 
> You guys better learn from me yo.*


*what r u talking about?!?! I took it way serious in my serious one!!11!11! It just sucked cause i'm not good at being serious!!11!1!!!111


*


----------



## TurranMC

Bri said:


> YouTube - Personality Cafe Video Challenge


I didn't watch the whole video, but what you said of souls was very ENFJ of you.


agokcen said:


> Limit, you should make a video!
> 
> MAKEONEMAKEONEMAKEONE!!


I dunno if I want Limit to make a video. Could I handle that much concentrated faggotry?


----------



## JesusSuperStars

TurranMC said:


> I didn't watch the whole video, but what you said of souls was very ENFJ of you.I dunno if I want Limit to make a video. Could I handle that much concentrated faggotry?


Thanks Best Pal.

I guess I won’t make one now.


----------



## Rube

Limitx3m said:


> Thanks Best Pal.
> 
> I guess I won’t make one now.


No, make one! Everyone needs a little faggotry to brighten up their day.

Hmm, between that comment and my animals video I'm probably making a few people suspicious. I did mention drag in a few posts as well..


----------



## JesusSuperStars

Rube said:


> No, make one! Everyone needs a little faggotry to brighten up their day.
> 
> Hmm, between that comment and my animals video I'm probably making a few people suspicious. I did mention drag in a few posts as well..


Sure, I’ll get right on that.


----------



## Narrator

assbiscuits said:


> *I think I was the last person to actually do the challenge yo. Seriously. AND I answered ALL the questions.
> 
> You guys better learn from me yo.*


Hey, I made NEW questions. I see no one answering them. Go people, goooooo.


I'd actually rather like to see Limit do a video. Gayness would be an added plus.


----------



## JesusSuperStars

TurranMC said:


> I dunno if I want Limit to make a video. Could I handle that much concentrated faggotry?


So you were projecting!











I see...


----------



## JesusSuperStars

UHH..oops.. I accidently


----------



## Linesky

Limitx3m said:


> So you were projecting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see...


Copyright moi!


----------



## marked174

Okay. just finished my vid. Don't know how to get it over here. hmmm... what to do...


----------



## Fiddler

marked174 said:


> Okay. just finished my vid. Don't know how to get it over here. hmmm... what to do...


If you don't have a Youtube account, use Photobucket if you have one of those. If not... Eheh.
*Tried and failed to be a helpful geek*


----------



## marked174

YouTube - M2U00293.MPG

Okay, Here we go!


----------



## Narrator

I love your vibe! And the answers you gave :happy: You sound so nice!


----------



## Black Rabbit

This seems like an interesting thing to do. I might do one if I reach 1,000 posts.


----------



## skogprinsessa

TurranMC said:


> -
> 
> MEGAVIDEO - I'm watching it
> 
> 
> 
> The video quality is still shit, especially enlarged on megavideo. My webcam is over ten years old so yeah. The microphone was also a tad too close and you can hear me make some stupid sounds especially towards the beginning. Otherwise, yeah. Only other problem I had with it was I would have thought up superior questions, so I think it's a tad boring, but blame everyone on ventrilo at the time (~8 people). Also the video is almost thirty minutes long because nobody kept track of the time. Failure.


You are so charming! I love your video!!


----------



## Black Rabbit

Turran, we have a very similar way of speaking. It's weird.


----------



## JoetheBull

Halfjillhalfjack said:


> your outtakes were not pathetic at all.....


Thank you. I only really called them pathetic as a self insulting comedic reason the put them in the video and it was most likely how some certain people might have seen them as. 


NightSkyGirl said:


> Aw, you have very kind eyes. And the end of your video made me laugh. :laughing:


Well thank you that is the first time anyone have said that kind of compliment about my eyes. I am surprised that anyone can see them with the reflection of the monitor. And I glad I made you laugh.



assbiscuits said:


> *I think I was the last person to actually do the challenge yo. Seriously. AND I answered ALL the questions.
> 
> You guys better learn from me yo.*


I'll try to answer them all when I make another one. This time I'll be sure to write them down before hand instead of trying to remember them on the spot and then decide to mess with the videos I got and up load. I guess the first one could be considered one of my throw together on a whim video :laughing:. Nuff said I will try to make a better video this time and hopefully throw in something funny or weird during it.


----------



## thisisme

Liminality said:


> There's an INxP guy I knew who was exceptionally introverted, but get him talking about something he was interested in, or into a debate and he'd be pretty darn outspoken, loud and so forth. I've found this with a few introverts.


was curious about cladestine also actually...do you think he seems more inxp like balanced ti fi...not trying to doubt his type or anything. i just wondered about the different types of intps i guess...like those with high ti and fi...know what i mean?


----------



## Calvaire

Don't mind the weird bedroom haha. And yeah I'm pretty horrendous
and apparently my house has no good lighting in it : /


----------



## Kitten

After strongly debating with myself about whether I should delete this video or show it (I can promise you right now I say NOTHING deep or thought-provoking in it... :tongue, and whether you guys would be able to stand my whiney voice..

Augh! Here it is! 

YouTube - Kitten's PerC Video Challenge

...I'm sorry my hair isn't combed and I'm so sleepy in this video. XDDD I'll need to make another one!


----------



## Danse Macabre

Arrrgh, Kitten, you are so cool! And I feel the same way about animals, that's exactly what I said in my video before I took it down xD
Happy cat is awesome. ANd I so agree about the fitting in and standing out, who cares just be yourself :laughing: And I love how you made up a story about the elastic bands like I did xD

And when you think about it... elastic bands are bullies! It isn't fair that they hold the poor crayons and pencils in, they want freedom goddamnit!!!


----------



## Kitten

Haha, thank you! roud:

It's awesome that we have similar views on animals, and you told a story about elastic bands too... I wish I could've seen your video before you took it down! In fact, I'm gonna have to keep an eye on this topic for EVERYBODY'S videos for now on. :3

Elastic bands aren't TOO much of bullies... colored pencils and stuff still fall out every now and then... I know this, because the story I told in my video is based on a very true and tragic experience of my own! :tongue:


----------



## Linnifae

Kittennnnn! You are my new friend. Just thought you should be warned roud:


----------



## Linnifae

I spent an awful lot of time looking videos. This was entertaining. I gots to gets me a webcam......


----------



## OmarFW

Linnifae said:


> I spent an awful lot of time looking videos. This was entertaining. I gots to gets me a webcam......


and while you're at it, hop on our tinychat channels and cam with us :wink:
OmarFW - Tinychat
pw: omar


----------



## Kitten

Linnifae said:


> I spent an awful lot of time looking videos. This was entertaining. I gots to gets me a webcam......


I don't even have a webcam. ^^;; I've chatted with other people while watching THEM do webcam, but it would be nice to be able to do it myself, too...

...But if you're only thinking about webcams because you want to make a video of yourself, then just do what I did and resort to a camcorder! Or, heck, a digital camera that can record videos! It would be awesome to see a video of you. roud:


----------



## HandiAce

You thought the video challenge was over....

You were WRONG!

Here I go! Wow! My self-interview was shy of a half hour! I divided it into four parts. I answer just about all the questions asked by the original poster of the topic. Enjoy!

YouTube - ‪HandiAce Talks! : (1/4)‬‎
YouTube - ‪HandiAce Talks! : (2/4)‬‎
YouTube - ‪HandiAce Talks! : (3/4)‬‎
YouTube - ‪HandiAce Talks! : (4/4)‬‎


----------



## skycloud86

Here's me rambling - Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails. The quality is not that great.


----------



## agokcen

HandiAce said:


> You thought the video challenge was over....
> 
> You were WRONG!
> 
> Here I go! Wow! My self-interview was shy of a half hour! I divided it into four parts. I answer just about all the questions asked by the original poster of the topic. Enjoy!
> 
> YouTube - ‪HandiAce Talks! : (1/4)‬‎
> YouTube - ‪HandiAce Talks! : (2/4)‬‎
> YouTube - ‪HandiAce Talks! : (3/4)‬‎
> YouTube - ‪HandiAce Talks! : (4/4)‬‎


Heeeeello! You're cute. *pervy eyebrow wiggle*

How did I not see your videos earlier? Man...


----------



## Just_Some_Guy

skycloud86 said:


> Here's me rambling - Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails. The quality is not that great.


I find how well I tune into the voices of INTPs quite eerie. Fantastic recording! I felt as if a distant part of my own mind was speaking to me (albeit in an accent that added an archetypal authority to it!).


----------



## Memphisto

I answered the questions from the OP on the first page. :happy: This was kind of awkward...but yeah....here's part 1. My screensaver came on and stopped the video...so I made part 2 while it was uploading to YouTube. I never realized how fidgety I am...it's kind of annoying! :mellow:


----------



## JoetheBull

I said i would being another video and after much procrastination here it is. Sorry but not as humorous as last time I'm afraid.


----------



## igloo123

marked174 said:


> YouTube - M2U00293.MPG
> 
> Okay, Here we go!


You sound a lot like Leonardo DiCaprio. :happy:


----------



## Rube

atomisedmonk said:


> You sound a lot like Leonardo DiCaprio. :happy:


And you sound a lot like awesome!


----------



## igloo123

Naw Rubes that's you! :laughing:


----------



## Rube

atomisedmonk said:


> Naw Rubes that's you! :laughing:


Aww shucks, you're making me feel all fuzzy inside! :blushed:


So, can we start making love now? :tongue:


----------



## Idec Sdawkminn

I haven't posted much, but I thought I'd take a crack at this. I was having some trouble determining my type and have had many different conclusions about it. This seemed like a good way to tell.

I took 32 minutes and 56 seconds to answer them. I was cut off right as I was about to stop because the battery died. Man, I didn't realize it took so long.

Part 1

Part 2

Part 3

Part 4


----------



## thefistofreality

If you can't hear me my bad, blame the mic.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIBE33-dGlM


----------



## Idec Sdawkminn

Talking about some other things. I was definitely more poised this time and I sat down the whole time. This might be more my normal, relaxed personality. I think the problem before was that I felt kinda rushed and I didn't like the questions. It was unusually hard for me to think of answers that day. See if it yields different results.

Work Pranks


----------



## noosabar

So I took the challenge and its posted on youtube

Personalitycafe video challenge noosabar

Im not sure how to link it to this site, so appologies.


----------



## sonicdrink

*weeeee*

so... here's my video to the questions





and here's a random video immediately after. drawing! facial expressions! music!


----------



## weka

It cuts off about 3/4 way through since I was using my stills camera, but for the purpose of this thread you get the picture:

MVI_2165.mp4 video by stuffuwant - Photobucket


----------



## Nomenclature

Haha, you can tell when I'm reading off of my screen.

Puh puh puh puh puh poker face. d:


----------



## agokcen

An entire half-hour of madness?! Say it ain't so! :shocked:


----------



## Jazibelle

agokcen said:


> YouTube - Video Questionnaire, Part 1
> 
> YouTube - Video Questionnaire, Part 2
> 
> YouTube - Video Questionnaire, Part 3
> 
> An entire half-hour of madness?! Say it ain't so! :shocked:


I like your way of talking! :happy:
and there's something about you that's like the actrice Reese Witherspoon.


----------



## EvanR




----------



## Ćerulean

agokcen said:


> YouTube - Video Questionnaire, Part 1
> 
> YouTube - Video Questionnaire, Part 2
> 
> YouTube - Video Questionnaire, Part 3
> 
> An entire half-hour of madness?! Say it ain't so! :shocked:





EvanR said:


> YouTube - Video Questionnaire


Forty minutes well spent! Good answers all around... and nice boobs. :crazy:


----------



## Pachacutie

Bored.


----------



## L'Empereur

Jazibelle said:


> I like your way of talking! :happy:
> and there's something about you that's like the actrice Reese Witherspoon.


Personally, she reminded me of Robert Downey Jr. for some reason.


----------



## agokcen

OcarinaOfRhyme said:


> Personally, she reminded me of Robert Downey Jr. for some reason.


LMAO....In looks or in mannerisms? :laughing:


----------



## EvanR

OcarinaOfRhyme said:


> Personally, she reminded me of Robert Downey Jr. for some reason.


ahahahahahaha


----------



## L'Empereur

agokcen said:


> LMAO....In looks or in mannerisms? :laughing:


In mannerisms I guess, but mostly your voice seemed similar to his. . .no offense.


----------



## agokcen

OcarinaOfRhyme said:


> In mannerisms I guess, but mostly your voice seemed similar to his. . .no offense.


Well, I've never claimed to have the most feminine voice in the world. At least it's a sexy man voice!


----------



## Immemorial

This was a disaster. I didn't prepare at all. xD
I hate my accent sometimes. -_-
10/10 if you can understand me.

What type do I come across as then?


----------



## L'Empereur

DarkestHour said:


> This was a disaster. I didn't prepare at all. xD
> I hate my accent sometimes. -_-
> 10/10 if you can understand me.
> 
> *What type do I come across as then?*
> 
> YouTube - Video Questionnaire Extraordinaire


ISTJ or INTJ, but mostly INTJ.


----------



## Jazibelle

plz no comment on my looks, as I have said in other posts I was born with cleft lip and pallet
and I know I could have more operations... but no. :tongue:


----------



## Vaka

DarkestHour said:


> 10/10 if you can understand me.


I had to watch it a second time :laughing:


----------



## agokcen

Jazibelle said:


> plz no comment on my looks, as I have said in other posts I was born with cleft lip and pallet
> and I know I could have more operations... but no. :tongue:
> 
> YouTube - rose3.mp4
> 
> YouTube - rose4.mp4


You're completely adorable and don't let anyone convince you otherwise!

I have a small venous hemangioma on my lip, but I've learned not to let it bug me for the most part. It's still annoying, but confidence is what matters in the end -- that's the truth.


----------



## Ectoplasm

Hi, I am considering doing one of these videos myself in the hopes it will make my MBTI type more obvious. I thought I was INFP but I don't think I have a clue really. How effective are these (Youtube length) videos in determining type from your experience? Is 15 minutes long enough? Would rehearsing the answers by thinking of the questions beforehand compromise the results? Would being as nervous as hell regarding these things do the same?

Thanks for any help, if the video challenge is not easy to tell then what about the other videos?


----------



## dahling

Ectoplasm said:


> Hi, I am considering doing one of these videos myself in the hopes it will make my MBTI type more obvious. I thought I was INFP but I don't think I have a clue really. How effective are these (Youtube length) videos in determining type from your experience? Is 15 minutes long enough? Would rehearsing the answers by thinking of the questions beforehand compromise the results? Would being as nervous as hell regarding these things do the same?
> 
> Thanks for any help, if the video challenge is not easy to tell then what about the other videos?


The video challenge would be EXTREMELY helpful.....how you prepare for it, or your lack of preparedness only sheds more light on your MBTI. Do whichever one makes you feel more comfortable, or is easier on you.


----------



## viva

This was so fun... I definitely didn't feel like I was talking for 20 minutes, whoops.

The microphone on my webcam sucks, and I'm soft-spoken, so you'll probably have to turn it up quite a bit...sorry! And I'll probably get shy and delete this in a few days anyway.


----------



## xezene

vivacissimamente said:


> This was so fun... I definitely didn't feel like I was talking for 20 minutes, whoops.
> 
> The microphone on my webcam sucks, and I'm soft-spoken, so you'll probably have to turn it up quite a bit...sorry! And I'll probably get shy and delete this in a few days anyway.
> 
> YouTube - personality cafe video challenge 1
> 
> YouTube - personality cafe video challenge 2


Just going to say....



You are so awesomeee!!!


----------



## Rube

vivacissimamente said:


> This was so fun... I definitely didn't feel like I was talking for 20 minutes, whoops.
> 
> The microphone on my webcam sucks, and I'm soft-spoken, so you'll probably have to turn it up quite a bit...sorry! And I'll probably get shy and delete this in a few days anyway.
> 
> YouTube - personality cafe video challenge 1
> 
> YouTube - personality cafe video challenge 2


Oh my god, you're so ridiculously cute! I just want to run up and give you a hug! But I know that people generally don't like it when strangers run up and embrace them, so I'll refrain from doing that. For now :crazy:


----------



## Pachacutie

vivacissimamente said:


> This was so fun... I definitely didn't feel like I was talking for 20 minutes, whoops.
> 
> The microphone on my webcam sucks, and I'm soft-spoken, so you'll probably have to turn it up quite a bit...sorry! And I'll probably get shy and delete this in a few days anyway.
> 
> YouTube - personality cafe video challenge 1
> 
> YouTube - personality cafe video challenge 2


Something about you reminds me of Carrie Underwood.
And I want your scarf! :happy:

Oh and we both have Florence in our avatars. Hooray!


----------



## Harley

It gets cut off. And I mumble, eh...

YouTube - aahd asfihasf


----------



## Lullaby

Part 1: Serious shit





Part 2: Other questions






I promise I'm not about to start crying, my voice is just weird. -_- Don't hate on the accent. <3

And because I'm narcissistic and this is addictive, does anyone have any questions they'd like me to answer next time I decide to be a camwhore? PM/post on my wall. ^^


----------



## Oleas

You acted very unlike your usual/normal self Ral LOL, loved it!


----------



## Lullaby

Oleas said:


> You acted very unlike your usual/normal self Ral LOL, loved it!


Lol, yeah. I almost seemed... thoughtful. Or, god forbid, _deep_. :crazy:


----------



## Vaka

@Lullaby
I like what you had to say about people. I wish I felt so strongly about people.

And nice videos :happy:


----------



## JoetheBull

Lullaby said:


> Don't hate on the accent



I liked your accentroud:


----------



## MrSmashem

ISTP Personality type. If anyone disagrees, feel free to share your opinions. 

I was super tired when recording this-literally had the random head drops and closing eyes going on. I'll make another in a few days, when I'm more awake. *EDIT:* Towards the end of the video when I was talking about parties, I meant to say, "Sense more and think less."


----------



## Oleas

Okay, I'm already regretting this... I'm acting very unlike myself in this, very shy/insecure. Anyways, I don't really love it, but I've spent some time doing it so it shouldn't go to waste!

Enjoy... or not. 







LOL It really is boring and ridiculous. And the end is so random haha


----------



## L'Empereur

Oleas said:


> Okay, I'm already regretting this... I'm acting very unlike myself in this, very shy/insecure. Anyways, I don't really like it, and the way I talk but I've spent some time doing it so it shouldn't go to waste!
> 
> Enjoy... or not. Yeah, most likely not....
> 
> YouTube - Personality Cafe Video Challenge - Oleas INTP
> 
> LOL It really is boring and ridiculous. And the end is so random haha


It wasn't boring at all to be honest.


----------



## Midnight Runner

Oleas said:


> Okay, I'm already regretting this... I'm acting very unlike myself in this, very shy/insecure. Anyways, I don't really like it, and the way I talk but I've spent some time doing it so it shouldn't go to waste!
> 
> Enjoy... or not. Yeah, most likely not....
> 
> YouTube - Personality Cafe Video Challenge - Oleas INTP
> 
> LOL It really is boring and ridiculous. And the end is so random haha


It really isn't boring or ridiculous. And I would say you are an INTP or an INFJ, not sure which yet, though.


----------



## Oleas

OcarinaOfRhyme said:


> It wasn't boring at all to be honest.


Thanks Micah. It's hard to "detach" myself from the video since I've watched it a few times, so I expect people to find it boring too! When are you posting a video of you? I'd really like to see one.


----------



## L'Empereur

Oleas said:


> When are you posting a video of you?


Hahahahaha.


----------



## sharrkmaster

vivacissimamente said:


> This was so fun... I definitely didn't feel like I was talking for 20 minutes, whoops.
> 
> The microphone on my webcam sucks, and I'm soft-spoken, so you'll probably have to turn it up quite a bit...sorry! And I'll probably get shy and delete this in a few days anyway.
> 
> YouTube - personality cafe video challenge 1
> 
> YouTube - personality cafe video challenge 2


One of my best friends (I call her my twin! lol) is an ENFP, and I can definitely tell that you two have very similar personalities  I've decided I really like ENFP's..

It makes me happy.

Dang, I might have to do this eventually...


----------



## PseudoSenator

Oleas said:


> Okay, I'm already regretting this... I'm acting very unlike myself in this, very shy/insecure. Anyways, I don't really love it, but I've spent some time doing it so it shouldn't go to waste!
> 
> Enjoy... or not.
> 
> LOL It really is boring and ridiculous. And the end is so random haha


 Your accent and Julie Delpy's are strikingly similar!

Charming video :wink:


----------



## Lullaby

PseudoSenator said:


> Your accent and Julie Delpy's are strikingly similar!
> 
> Charming video :wink:


She's adorable, isn't she? ^^

Though I do agree, you didn't act as usual. I've never seen you this shy, Mel. xD It's still awesome. ^.~ ♥


----------



## PseudoSenator

Lullaby said:


> She's adorable, isn't she? ^^
> 
> Though I do agree, you didn't act as usual. I've never seen you this shy, Mel. xD It's still awesome. ^.~ ♥


 Certainly. 

Since you both were apparently more reserved in your videos than you are normally, and since you both are really good friends, perhaps a video with both of you in it would help things along. Not sure how that would work, but it'd be fun to watch I'm sure. :laughing:


----------



## Oleas

PseudoSenator said:


> Your accent and Julie Delpy's are strikingly similar!
> 
> Charming video :wink:


I do think she has a stronger accent though, doesn't she? I'm surprised my 'accent' shows in the video, as most people I meet think I'm American.
*Edited to add*. Actually I do have a stronger accent than usual. Must be the stress. lol

Thanks for the compliment :happy:


----------



## NateBoiWhite

vivacissimamente said:


> This was so fun... I definitely didn't feel like I was talking for 20 minutes, whoops.
> 
> The microphone on my webcam sucks, and I'm soft-spoken, so you'll probably have to turn it up quite a bit...sorry! And I'll probably get shy and delete this in a few days anyway.
> 
> YouTube - personality cafe video challenge 1
> 
> YouTube - personality cafe video challenge 2


Holy shit............. Seriously you are like a female me.....???? this Myers Brigs personality type thiingy is no is no joke. 
I also call myself a Jack of all trades because I am good at many things but recently I am finding things that I really excel in Such as counseling others and writing scripts.......But Like you I am very very allergic to animals but i always find myself trying to cuddle and pet them and paying for it sick as can be...lol It sucks being so allergic to animals but liking them so much  anyway your mannerism's and humbleness also feel at home to me and I think its kinda weird/cool how behind you on the wall is the Japanese Tsunami art I have in my signature! LOL Id ask for your hand in marriage but i guess enfp's arent suppose to marry each other lol yer dope and that self confidence you mentioned lacking will come when you love yourself and value yourself as much as im sure others around you do. And when you are on your path to doing what it is you were meant to do in life, and career.


----------



## Immemorial

The result of boredom, and another video attempt for something else, that failed.


----------



## viva

DarkestHour said:


> YouTube - Personality Cafe Video Challenge
> 
> The result of boredom, and another video attempt for something else, that failed.


Your accent is EPIC.


----------



## The Exception

Here's a video of me to assist in my typing quandry. Awkwardness alert!!


----------



## Humilis Curator




----------



## luemb

The challenge had way too many emotional questions, so I made up my own.  just kidding. I made this video for other reasons. But you can watch it if you want.


----------



## pinkrasputin

Humilis Curator said:


>


@Humilis Curator You're video reminded me of this video:





:tongue:


----------



## Female INFJ

Humilis Curator said:


>


 Humilis Curator.

Your story about student government elections getting rowdy was quite interesting. Sounds like there is a lot of controversy where you are. I'm sorry to hear that. This stuff doesn't happen at my school at all. I think opinions can be had, but forcing feelings unto others is not good. 

There is a spiritual concept about this too. Quite simply based on the composition of a person, this is the way they would act. So in similar circumstances, a spiritually pure person would act to benefit others, and an hurtful person would act hurtful when given opportunity. 

This is in all situations, regardless of 'label'. I mean any person can be inclined to act nicely regardless of 'religion'. I think you get what I mean. I'm talking about physical vs subtle composition of a person. Most of the time, people are not who the seem, based on the image alone! It seems so simple, yet not at the same time!

I sneaked a peek at the video! Because you were mentioning something about it a while back. I don't really visit these Threads, because I do not post in them, to be fair. Your eyes are gorgeous btw. You seem pretty 'chill' yet absorbed in thought. Interesting. Send me an e-mail update, I'm lonely and I want to talk, PerC friend! *Code for boy trouble* hahaha

Oh and regarding the glasses, glare is avoidable with anti-glare coating! From one glasses wearing person, to another! Great video! I'm way to shy to do one. You INFJs are like inspiring to me! Perhaps you can do a video about something you are passionate about? Like Tolstoy? Ghandi? Not sure if you did another one yet.


----------



## myexplodingcat

You're too Ti to be INFJ.

Try looking at the cognitive functions here. They're explained pretty simply.

Brief descriptions of cognitive functions (a.k.a. Personality “traits”)

By the way, Ne is the future-focused function and is the INTP's secondary or auxiliary function.

I'm fairly *aware* of the environment, but that's because I don't trust myself enough to let my mind drift away for too long.

You're probably INTP if you enjoyed that website. You're also probably INTP if you want more details on those functions, which can be found here:

Introverted Thinking

I like that site better than the first, personally, but I don't know why. Bugs me.


----------



## Treeton

Khys said:


> that video was so classic female ISTP. lol awesome.


Aww, thanks for sitting through my awkwardness like a champ.


----------



## Audrey

INTJ...


----------



## MissBlossom

Audrey said:


> INTJ...


you mentioned not wearing make-up... You don't need it anyway, cause you are naturally beautiful! thanks for the video.


----------



## Audrey

MissBlossom said:


> you mentioned not wearing make-up... You don't need it anyway, cause you are naturally beautiful! thanks for the video.


Thank you very much. That is very kind of you.


----------



## HandiAce

I answered these questions quickly to not waste people's time too much. 









Audrey said:


> INTJ...


You sure have a lot of guts doing this questionnaire in FRONT of people. I'd be afraid of being judged by others while taking the video.


----------



## Audrey

HandiAce said:


> You sure have a lot of guts doing this questionnaire in FRONT of people. I'd be afraid of being judged by others while taking the video.


They're my two closest friends. They know me better than anyone, and anything I say in the video they'd already know.


----------



## HandiAce

Audrey said:


> They're my two closest friends. They know me better than anyone, and anything I say in the video they'd already know.


I guess I'm more secretive than I thought I was.


----------



## MissBlossom

HandiAce said:


> You sure have a lot of guts doing this questionnaire in FRONT of people. I'd be afraid of being judged by others while taking the video.


my thoughts exactly!



Audrey said:


> They're my two closest friends. They know me better than anyone, and anything I say in the video they'd already know.


you are very lucky to have them


----------



## Grunfur

uhh wow... this sure sounds uh... fun... yeahhhhh..


----------



## DirtyMink




----------



## Ace Face

Sprite, cancer hair, and angles that make my nostrils look as huge as they actually are  Enjoy!


----------



## Spades

HandiAce said:


> I answered these questions quickly to not waste people's time too much.


It was refreshing to see a video that was brief and to the point! =)



Ace Face said:


> Sprite, cancer hair, and angles that make my nostrils look as huge as they actually are  Enjoy!


You are adorable, and I can relate to quite a few things you said =)


----------



## DirtyMink

Spades said:


> It was refreshing to see a video that was brief and to the point! =)


What you trying to say!! huh, huh ?!!

LOL. 


I plan on editing my cheesy video eventually as it really doesnt need to be that lengthy.


----------



## The King Of Dreams

DirtyMink said:


>


It won't allow me to see your video


----------



## DirtyMink

The King Of Dreams said:


> It won't allow me to see your video


 
I will put it back up-- 
but first I want to cut it down , It's currently 13 minutes and it's too long.
It's just gonna take me some time to edit it using YouTube's editor.


----------



## The King Of Dreams

DirtyMink said:


> I will put it back up--
> but first I want to cut it down , It's currently 13 minutes and it's too long.
> It's just gonna take me some time to edit it using YouTube's editor.


Sure thing, buddy!


----------



## transformations

edit: Sorry! I had a momentary lapse in sanity when I decided to post a video of myself on the internet. Here's a much more interesting video for your troubles.


----------



## quadrivium

Will Fix this when I have a second.


----------



## HollyGolightly

I might do this =]


----------



## Rube

Ace Face said:


> Sprite, cancer hair, and angles that make my nostrils look as huge as they actually are  Enjoy!


You're purrrty. I may have to stalk you on YouTube, now that I know your SN. I hope that doesn't bother you :wink:


----------



## PhoebeJaspe

Lol. Took me 2 days to decide if I should put it on youtube. It's my first VLog, don't think there's anything offensive on there...


----------



## DirtyMink

PhoebeJaspe said:


> Lol. Took me 2 days to decide if I should put it on youtube. It's my first VLog, don't think there's anything offensive on there...


 
You are even hotter in live action!! Love your painting! 
I wish i had a place to paint. 

Anyways, I would so cast you in a film. 
Ever try acting ?


----------



## PhoebeJaspe

DirtyMink said:


> You are even hotter in live action!! Love your painting!
> I wish i had a place to paint.
> 
> Anyways, I would so cast you in a film.
> Ever try acting ?


Haha, thanks! I was pretty shy when I was younger, but my exfp brother is really good at acting, theatre &drama, full of positive energy and etc. We tend to be different types of enfps... I've always been the quiet one compared to him since he had tourettes.

Well, I like being infront of the camera but I love editing, behind the camera filming & creating different perspectives in moving image as well. Psychological thrillers fascinate me. I'm going to enter these film competitions at film festivals in the future. ^_^

But I'll definitely try to get into the acting industry when I have the chance though. I could see myself acting, especially for crazybiitch roles.


----------



## DirtyMink

PhoebeJaspe said:


> Haha, thanks! I was pretty shy when I was younger, but my exfp brother is really good at acting, theatre &drama, full of positive energy and etc. We tend to be different types of enfps... I've always been the quiet one compared to him since he had tourettes.
> 
> Well, I like being infront of the camera but I love editing, behind the camera filming & creating different perspectives in moving image as well. Psychological thrillers fascinate me. I'm going to enter these film competitions at film festivals in the future. ^_^
> 
> But I'll definitely try to get into the acting industry when I have the chance though. I could see myself acting, especially for crazybiitch roles.


 
I was shy as a kid as well. hahaha.

You sound like a female version of me. I want to get into editing. I love being behind the camera. Love being in front of it and only wish i had parents that did something besides work at a factory all their lives so that I would have started my journey a long time ago. 
Anyways PLEASE share with me any of your creations, videos and stuff. Im no expert but I can at the least offer some creative criticism and would love it if you would do the same for me with anything I may share with you. 
I encourage you to try acting as the camera loves you. Andi can see you playing the crazy bitch but the vulnerable girl as well. 

Stay cool and be in touch.


----------



## Azure Bass

While taping this I was sick. But here you go! 






I never answered question 9.

@Boss and @DirtyMink it should be viewable now.


----------



## Sina

@Azure Bass
The vid. is private.


----------



## Sina

Fabulous @Azure Bass
That's a great video. Very concise and poignant responses!


----------



## Azure Bass

Boss said:


> Fabulous @Azure Bass
> That's a great video. Very concise and poignant responses!


Thanks Boss. I'm glad that I had strengths there regardless of the quality of the video.


----------



## seeg

Just realised that a year in emotionally repressive Sweden has had a bit of a dulling effect on me. Watch out for the duuuullness


----------



## aprilkutie

[video]https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=3538855822651&saved[/video]


----------



## aprilkutie

I don't know how to embed from facebook...?


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze

seeg said:


> Just realised that a year in emotionally repressive Sweden has had a bit of a dulling effect on me. Watch out for the duuuullness


I love your accent  Just thought I'd share that XD Where are you from exactly?


----------



## seeg

A Little Bit of Cheeze said:


> I love your accent  Just thought I'd share that XD Where are you from exactly?


Ha thanks. I'm from West Yorkshire in northern England.


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze

seeg said:


> Ha thanks. I'm from West Yorkshire in northern England.


That's cool, I actually thought you had a Scottish accent  Silly me.


----------



## TheBeanie

A fatigued and disheveled TheBeanie takes it away! Now that I have your attention ,allow me to sincerely assure you that this video is unquestionably not worth 6:01 minutes of your life. Send some rice to Africa (freerice.com) with the 6 minutes, or something.


----------



## Feelings




----------



## Kevysk

Made another one!


----------



## voicetrocity

I figured it was time to leave this where I originally intended to put it. 



voicetrocity said:


> Please excuse any hand gestures- I might have pixelated my face, but my Italian heritage still shines through.


----------



## Alexxandra

My first time talking to myself outside of my own mind. A little awkward for me to watch, haha.


----------



## Ramysa

Hi everyone! I did it! Hope it works. 

ehm.. it's just that.. it's on my computer and here they ask for URL, so i'd have to upload it somewhere... ahh..


----------



## CColeSV07

lboogy85 said:


> Hopefully this is informative


Yeah, you're definitely an INTJ.. and I feel most of what you said.


----------



## CColeSV07

lboogy85 said:


> Hopefully this is informative


Yeah, you're definitely an INTJ.. whiiich makes no surprise that I totally feel most of what you said.


----------



## lboogy85

I posted a new one because I didn't realize how laggy the other one was. Oops. My hair is a little messy in this video but damn, this video quality sure is good!


----------



## DarwinsBastard




----------



## petite libellule

Rim said:


> I get why they remove them and not many post. Just made mine and decided against posting.


Me too ... But I'm still debating.

There is a way to make a video and then put a link so it downsizes the amount of viewers will see it
*
[url]http://support.google.com/youtube/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=157177**
*[/URL]


----------



## Nyfiken

Here's my video! First attempt was 20 minutes long so this is second attempt, talking a bit faster. :tongue:
I'm an ESFJ or an ENFJ, if you have any thought on which, feel free to share them!

I say that my boyfriend is an ESTP, that's wrong, he is an ISTP. "I" in Swedish sounds like your "E".... :mellow: My friend is ESFP though.


----------



## Joey Couturier

LE ME VIDEEOH!


----------



## lboogy85

Nyfiken said:


> Here's my video! First attempt was 20 minutes long so this is second attempt, talking a bit faster. :tongue:
> I'm an ESFJ or an ENFJ, if you have any thought on which, feel free to share them!
> 
> I say that my boyfriend is an ESTP, that's wrong, he is an ISTP. "I" in Swedish sounds like your "E".... :mellow: My friend is ESFP though.


You remind me of my ENFJ friend


----------



## Nyfiken

lboogy85 said:


> You remind me of my ENFJ friend


Oh really? That's cool!  Keep wavering back and forth between what I think I am.


----------



## Fridays

Nyfiken, you remind me of my ENFJ friend, also!!! :happy: Hmm..yeah.. You really do.


----------



## LiLesah

I thought I would step outside my comfort zone, and try this.  Not sure it's all that interesting...but here you go. ^_^


----------



## Gabrielle Johnson

Here's my attempt to answer the questions


----------



## FlaviaGemina

This sounds cool, I'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## Bricolage

FlaviaGemina said:


> This sounds cool, I'll do it tomorrow.


I suppose tomorrow means something different for everyone. Maybe you did, though, and didn't post it. :crazy:


----------



## DevilishlyAngelic

I read through some of this thread, and watched a few of the video's and decided to make my own. Bad decision, bad, bad, bad decision. It turned into a thirty minute video, and I wasn't saying one damn thing that was important lol. I'm going to edit it so it's around ten minutes or shorter and post it.


----------



## Ectoplasm

Heh, after two years of considering do I or don't I for making a video I finally did in a moment of madness. Unfortunately I positioned the camera wrong and you can only see my mouth move and my chest! I am mumbling so much in places that it's inaudible too. Ah hell, never mind.


----------



## Juggernaut

DONE:






So, few words before you or as you watch, probably very INTP in their essence:
I am sorry for the Ums.
I am sorry for the mumbling and the repetitiveness.
I didn't mean I wanted to "be attractive" as much as I meant I like to be more noticed as a female; it's hard sometimes, I tell you h'what.

And I think that's it.


----------



## Sollertis

Thought about it (still thinking about it), but the tentative diagnosis is I'm not terribly photogenic and look weird on camera.


----------



## fihe

I made a video but at times I tend to ramble or go off-topic. esto es lo que pasa cuando no tengo guión -_-






if the link is broken, it's because I decided I hated my video and took it down


----------



## Ectoplasm

After two years of should I, shouldn't I I'm finally posting! I had to put it in two parts as couldn't get the editor to work. I haven't watched these so I have no idea what's in them! Apologies if I mumble, you can't understand my accent or my voice is annoying. I would agree with you! Also if anyone could attempt to type my MBTI or Enneagram from these videos I would appreciate it. Never been typed in real life before. Right here goes!


----------



## DevilishlyAngelic

This is my contribution to the thread. Hope you guys like it! Wooo...I was supposed to do this is in SEPTEMBER.


----------



## vikingbitch

Please pardon my constant squirming in this video, I was trying to sit on the floor, and it just wasn't cutting it for me! I will probably redo this video, as I feel it is not my best work. I also skipped a question.


----------



## lissakae

I edited this down because I ramble a lot and get off subject.... I did leave in some bloopers and of course left in the main points to my answers. This was fun to do... It took a bit a guts for me to post but here goes nothing! : )







http://www.mejuba.com/albums/melissap_25/139929/5589742/1


----------



## Ebunk

Code:


http://vimeo.com/55051293


My video.


Edit: Well it looks like Vimeo is a PoS so you have to go to their crap site and watch it on there because they don't know what embedding is, or how to implement it.


----------



## BPReed92

I made a video. Sorry it's so long. Hopefully it's not too boring.


----------



## lboogy85

Sorry, this video gets kind of laggy at the end and I'm going to sound like Barry White in a few spots.


----------



## justjessie




----------



## pushit

I know, I'm a little awkward...


----------



## EternalNocturne

Sunless said:


> Come on peeeeps of PC!!!!
> 
> Man up!  post your vidssssss


*Looks around with great shame* Okay...

Hahaha maybe tonight.. I've been planning on making a PerC video for half a year, I just haven't thought about it in half a year. haha


----------



## EternalNocturne

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I rambled on, and then after making the video, discovered that the sound levels are REALLY low on my mic.
Kreplach


----------



## VictoriaB

ISTP 8w7

I noticed there isn't a lot of ISTP videos


----------



## Agent Washintub

Might need to turn up your volume, it's kind of low.


----------



## Jabberbroccoli

ENTP 3w4
Jabberbroccoli ;P


----------



## dinitrophenol

flyincaveman said:


> Might need to turn up your volume, it's kind of low.


"inherently annoying as fuck"

well said, sir. well said.


----------



## ChaoticNao

I've bever took a video of myself before so I don't feel very comfortable  sowweh. I also use a lot of 'wells' and 'i dont know' xD I close my eyes alot too 
[video=facebook;549307421759578]http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=549307421759578[/video]


----------



## dinitrophenol

ChaoticNao said:


> I've bever took a video of myself before so I don't feel very comfortable  sowweh. I also use a lot of 'wells' and 'i dont know' xD I close my eyes alot too
> [video=facebook;549307421759578]http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=549307421759578[/video]


aww


----------



## ChaoticNao

dinitrophenol said:


> aww


Nuu D: it's horrible actually.


----------



## dinitrophenol

ChaoticNao said:


> Nuu D: it's horrible actually.


lol, just wait till you see mine. I did it on sleeping medication and I look like a complete fucking idiot.

I love ENFPs though. So positive and vitalized. I'm jealous.


----------



## ChaoticNao

dinitrophenol said:


> lol, just wait till you see mine. I did it on sleeping medication and I look like a complete fucking idiot.
> 
> I love ENFPs though. So positive and vitalized. I'm jealous.


Haha ( can you see mine, it seems I can't see it?)

awee :3 well thank you but you shouldn't be. I bet you're great  just because you're an I doesn't mean you're socially incompetent. (Read your sig)


----------



## chwoey

IDK my type.. I think maybe ISTP or ENFJ or ISTP or ISTJ.. IDK






Skip to 19min if you just want to see me act silly.


----------



## dinitrophenol

chwoey said:


> IDK my type.. I think maybe ISTP or ENFJ or ISTP or ISTJ.. IDK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skip to 19min if you just want to see me act silly.


You're cool.


----------



## VictoriaB

@_chwoey_ I don't think you're an ISTP

EDIT:
You really remind me of the ENFJs that I know. Just with manorisms, the way you present yourself, the way that you tell stories about your every day, the back and forward thing, perspective, etc. 

Good luck on the typing!


----------



## dinitrophenol

alkohols a helluva drug. sorry for the long pauses.


----------



## Pete The Lich

Done... waiting for it to upload
jebus I talked for 11 minutes? :shocked:

Hurr:






The quality is pretty low and the sound is really low because i was too lazy to get a headset and just used the ancient webcam mic
anyway yep
thats about it
my awkward video


----------



## dinitrophenol

Pete The Lich said:


> Done... waiting for it to upload
> jebus I talked for 11 minutes? :shocked:
> 
> Hurr:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The quality is pretty low and the sound is really low because i was too lazy to get a headset and just used the ancient webcam mic
> anyway yep
> thats about it
> my awkward video


Haha, made me laugh. You seem like a pretty cool guy, dude, man.

Are you an INTP? Not sure if I missed that part.


----------



## Pete The Lich

dinitrophenol said:


> Haha, made me laugh. You seem like a pretty cool guy, dude, man.
> 
> Are you an INTP? Not sure if I missed that part.


Yeah INTP
That video is
beyond
awkward
and
not cool
to the nth degree


----------



## dinitrophenol

Pete The Lich said:


> Yeah INTP
> That video is
> beyond
> awkward
> and
> not cool
> to the nth degree


eh, no more awkward than mine. or many others for that matter. that's what makes them genuine, isn't it?


----------



## Pete The Lich

dinitrophenol said:


> eh, no more awkward than mine. or many others for that matter. that's what makes them genuine, isn't it?


Lol
but genuine =/= better


----------



## dinitrophenol

Pete The Lich said:


> Lol
> but genuine =/= better


eh, fuck better.


----------



## dinitrophenol

Just realized I started off two posts with "eh." I hate that.


----------



## Vianna

So I decided to do it!  I think my type is ENFP, but I am not totaly sure, maybe I am wrong about it. Also english is not my native language, so excuse my mistakes and accent. And I am not used to talk infornt of the camera, so sorry if I look stupid xD


----------



## Pete The Lich

dinitrophenol said:


> Just realized I started off two posts with "eh." I hate that.


Meh
:wink:


----------



## Bricolage

endlessnameless said:


> So I decided to do it!  I think my type is ENFP, but I am not totaly sure, maybe I am wrong about it. Also english is not my native language, so excuse my mistakes and accent. And I am not used to talk infornt of the camera, so sorry if I look stupid xD


Honestly I wouldn't complain if I woke up tomorrow with your accent. :tongue:


----------



## BlackMoonlight




----------



## wormy

I'm a member of the 15-posts club.






Feel free to guess my type. I test as the same thing most of the time, but I'm never really sure what I am.


----------



## dinitrophenol

rendzina said:


> i'm a member of the 15-posts club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feel free to guess my type. I test as the same thing most of the time, but i'm never really sure what i am.


infp?


----------



## NT the DC

Rendzina said:


> I'm a member of the 15-posts club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to guess my type. I test as the same thing most of the time, but I'm never really sure what I am.


Wow you sound just like my cousin, tone...the cadence, etc.
I love how you both "think a loud" it's quite cute.


----------



## NT the DC

chwoey said:


> IDK my type.. I think maybe ISTP or ENFJ or ISTP or ISTJ.. IDK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skip to 19min if you just want to see me act silly.


If you're an introvert this is my response to the MBTI









Haven't tried it yet, but I am sure if you injected cocaine directly into my brain I couldn't exhibit that much energy. Very similar to what I saw with primary Ne users.


----------



## NT the DC

Dan E said:


>


Interesting...
My impressions: You're pretty cold as ice in public but you let the inner world flow out a bit on this one.
I couldn't help but be reminded of my conversations with my cousin (female who I think is INTJ) she's also pretty cold externally but I'm one of the few people she's ever talked to about "stuff" and it's interesting to see that there's some vulnerability behind the antarctic front. It's a shame because she has good thoughts.

But overall the video is more along the lines of what I'd expect with an INTJ and less what I thought you'd seem like based on the pictures I saw....despite the INTJ label, heh.


----------



## chwoey

NT the DC said:


> If you're an introvert this is my response to the MBTI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't tried it yet, but I am sure if you injected cocaine directly into my brain I couldn't exhibit that much energy. Very similar to what I saw with primary Ne users.


Hahahaha, the thing is literally my WHOLE FAMILY and ALL MY FRIENDS swear I'm an introvert.. I can be one of the most shy, reserved, private people around.. I actually happily spend my summers alone in the cave of my room. 

But fuck it, clearly I don't know shit about myself. Obviously, I'm really a sensor when I connect the dots faster than all my peers, I'm a feeler when I feel so logical and removed from my emotions, and I'm extroverted when I get so uncomfortable, anxiety ridden, and out of my element around strangers with no moral support...

I've never seen a ESFP who loved discrete math and logical problems quite like I do.. but I guess I just like to use my inferior functions all the time!


----------



## NT the DC

chwoey said:


> Hahahaha, the thing is literally my WHOLE FAMILY and ALL MY FRIENDS swear I'm an introvert.. I can be one of the most shy, reserved, private people around.. I actually happily spend my summers alone in the cave of my room.
> 
> But fuck it, clearly I don't know shit about myself. Obviously, I'm really a sensor when I connect the dots faster than all my peers, I'm a feeler when I feel so logical and removed from my emotions, and I'm extroverted when I get so uncomfortable, anxiety ridden, and out of my element around strangers with no moral support...
> 
> I've never seen a ESFP who loved discrete math and logical problems quite like I do.. but I guess I just like to use my inferior functions all the time!


Yeah I got the impression the majority of you thinking you were a T was based on your love for math.
But that's flawed as I am a T and I hate math, you'd have to assume the opposite would also be possible. Not to say that you're NOT a T, just to point out the stereotypes are dumb.
Your friends and family are insane; just because YOU CAN be quiet doesn't mean YOU ARE quiet.
I can be loud around my friends and family and perhaps some could think I'm extroverted but I'd simply tell them thanks for the thought sharing but there is no way I'm extroverted.

It's plain as day to see the contrast in your video and ANY introvert lol.

I tend to recall you thought you were an INTP a while back, but I could be mistaken?


----------



## chwoey

NT the DC said:


> Yeah I got the impression the majority of you thinking you were a T was based on your love for math.
> But that's flawed as I am a T and I hate math, you'd have to assume the opposite would also be possible. Not to say that you're NOT a T, just to point out the stereotypes are dumb.
> Your friends and family are insane; just because YOU CAN be quiet doesn't mean YOU ARE quiet.
> I can be loud around my friends and family and perhaps some could think I'm extroverted but I'd simply tell them thanks for the thought sharing but there is no way I'm extroverted.
> 
> It's plain as day to see the contrast in your video and ANY introvert lol.
> 
> I tend to recall you thought you were an INTP a while back, but I could be mistaken?


My MBTI storyline goes:
ENTP, INTJ, INTP, INFP, INTP, ISFP, ESFP, INFJ, ENTP, ISTP, ISTj, ESFP(now that many people have seen my video and said I am ESFP). 

It does stem some what from my love of math, but it also comes a lot from my general success in school (I've always been an exceptional student), my solid logical basis, my emotional suppression and my hatred of emotional displays. But honestly, I can see how I use Fe/Fi/Ti/Te.. I can't really judge if I use some functions more or less than the others. I can only go really on stereotypes (which I know are all wrong, but really how else can you look at MBTI), its not like the functions can be described objectively. 

What you said about being an extrovert is really how I feel. When I'm around my parents or one of like 5 people I can be very outgoing, excitable and silly... But around nearly everyone else I am very quiet, I hold back my thought, I mostly just observe and make quick comments when I think they would be valuable to the conversations at hand. 

Honestly, it's really weird for me. Almost as if I have more than one personality, which come out differently depending on the situation.


----------



## NT the DC

chwoey said:


> My MBTI storyline goes:
> ENTP, INTJ, INTP, INFP, INTP, ISFP, ESFP, INFJ, ENTP, ISTP, ISTj, ESFP(now that many people have seen my video and said I am ESFP).
> 
> It does stem some what from my love of math, but it also comes a lot from my general success in school (I've always been an exceptional student), my solid logical basis, my emotional suppression and my hatred of emotional displays. But honestly, I can see how I use Fe/Fi/Ti/Te.. I can't really judge if I use some functions more or less than the others. I can only go really on stereotypes (which I know are all wrong, but really how else can you look at MBTI), its not like the functions can be described objectively.
> 
> What you said about being an extrovert is really how I feel. When I'm around my parents or one of like 5 people I can be very outgoing, excitable and silly... But around nearly everyone else I am very quiet, I hold back my thought, I mostly just observe and make quick comments when I think they would be valuable to the conversations at hand.
> 
> Honestly, it's really weird for me. Almost as if I have more than one personality, which come out differently depending on the situation.


Of course many people would act differently around family and close friends.
For me it has less to do with how quiet you are or aren't san that company and more about your body language and facial expressions - they are really animated, excitable, even manic.

I get more of a ENTP vibe from you.
From what I've read Ne doms are the type that also tend to need alone time the most of the extroverts. So if you compared yourself to another type of extrovert you'd seem rather introverted and introverts would also be able to relate to you a bit more then say an ESFP.

I have a friend who is an ENFP and she has a hard time believing she's an extrovert but to me it's clear as day.


----------



## Dan E

Rendzina said:


> I'm a member of the 15-posts club.
> 
> [video]
> Feel free to guess my type. I test as the same thing most of the time, but I'm never really sure what I am.



ISFP, judging from this and your other videos.


----------



## smileyjohn

Hey I made this video, don't know what type I am and was wondering what people thought. Sorry for the awkwardness, and lots of messing around with my hair, it's basically 12 minutes of nothing!


----------



## losersalwayzwin

*ME, me, me, me, me.....lol*










( Oops I didn't know there was directions..but I had already made this video. so maybe I will just make another video and post on here as well later....)

First time I took the MBTI I scored as INFJ.

Next few times as INFP.

I felt I related more with the descriptions of the INFJ. ( And I read the descriptions to my close family and they said INFJ )

I recently took a cognitive functions test which placed me as ISFP. ( It made a lot of since as well. )

I am looking to gain more understanding of what my type is and am willing to post more videos and answer any questions 

that would grant me further confirmation. I'd be very thankful for the help!


----------



## SophiaMarie

It's late, and I haven't slept for 2 days. I may not be as energetic as I could have been.


----------



## Einstein

SophiaMarie said:


> It's late, and I haven't slept for 2 days. I may not be as energetic as I could have been.


Your room is so messy!


----------



## SophiaMarie

Einstein said:


> Your room is so messy!


Yes... but I cleaned half of it yesterday.


----------



## Einstein

SophiaMarie said:


> Yes... but I cleaned half of it yesterday.


Yeah but by tomorrow it will probably be just as messy again 

How do you ever find anything?!?!?


----------



## SophiaMarie

Einstein said:


> Yeah but by tomorrow it will probably be just as messy again
> 
> How do you ever find anything?!?!?


It's kind of an organized mess. Occasionally I really lose something, but usually it's not the case.


----------



## Einstein

SophiaMarie said:


> It's kind of an organized mess. Occasionally I really lose something, but usually it's not the case.


But it looks terrible! Can I come organize your room? Please??


----------



## SophiaMarie

Einstein said:


> But it looks terrible! Can I come organize your room? Please??


No. I hate it when people organize my stuff, because I can never find anything.  what's your type? Obviously not an ENFP.


----------



## Einstein

SophiaMarie said:


> No. I hate it when people organize my stuff, because I can never find anything.  what's your type? Obviously not an ENFP.


Fine 

Not an ENFP? Haha, what gave it away??

I'm an ENTJ.


----------



## SophiaMarie

Einstein said:


> Fine
> 
> Not an ENFP? Haha, what gave it away??
> 
> I'm an ENTJ.


My ex is an ENTJ. You can imagine why that didn't work.  We got along fine until we started getting serious. He wouldn't stop correcting everything I did, and couldn't handle my free spirit. I couldn't handle his up tightness. I needed him to loosen up and let me be myself. Even so, he was heartbroken when I told him I'd had enough. I'm a bit mystified by your people, I'll admit.


----------



## Einstein

SophiaMarie said:


> My ex is an ENTJ. You can imagine why that didn't work.  We got along fine until we started getting serious. He wouldn't stop correcting everything I did, and couldn't handle my free spirit. I couldn't handle his up tightness. I needed him to loosen up and let me be myself. Even so, he was heartbroken when I told him I'd had enough. I'm a bit mystified by your people, I'll admit.


Interesting. What about us people mystifies you?

A couple years ago my ENFP friend and I started to like each other. I'll never forget the day it all started. We were working on a project together and talking about it, but it was like there was a whole different conversation going on through our eye contact. Staring into each other's eyes said more than words ever could. And our friendship definitely changed a lot that day. But we never got to enter a relationship with each other. Just nine months of confusion and frustration. We flirted and interacted with each other a lot, but never really talked much and weren't entirely sure that the other liked us. We had some awesome moments though.

My INFJ and I have the opposite problem. We talk all the time, but are too shy to interact with each other in person. Meh.


----------



## SophiaMarie

Einstein said:


> Interesting. What about us people mystifies you?
> 
> A couple years ago my ENFP friend and I started to like each other. I'll never forget the day it all started. We were working on a project together and talking about it, but it was like there was a whole different conversation going on through our eye contact. Staring into each other's eyes said more than words ever could. And our friendship definitely changed a lot that day. But we never got to enter a relationship with each other. Just nine months of confusion and frustration. We flirted and interacted with each other a lot, but never really talked much and weren't entirely sure that the other liked us. We had some awesome moments though.
> 
> My INFJ and I have the opposite problem. We talk all the time, but are too shy to interact with each other in person. Meh.


ha, it's funny you mention that about the INFJ. I was also with one of those last year. He was really sweet and deep, and would open up to me about everything and go on for hours but only when he wasn't looking at me in person. Our interaction was so awkward. "Hey, Sophia."
"Hey."
"......" 
*stares at the ground* *tries to talk about some benign subject until we'd have to leave*
"Well, bye Sophia" *awkward stiff hug*

And I'm losing my mind like, is this really the same guy who was telling me about his dream future and deepest passions last night? What? We're way better as friends where deep connection isn't always needed.


----------



## quixoticcrush

Try not to be too harsh on me. *runs away and hides under a rock*


----------



## Einstein

SophiaMarie said:


> ha, it's funny you mention that about the INFJ. I was also with one of those last year. He was really sweet and deep, and would open up to me about everything and go on for hours but only when he wasn't looking at me in person. Our interaction was so awkward. "Hey, Sophia."
> "Hey."
> "......"
> *stares at the ground* *tries to talk about some benign subject until we'd have to leave*
> "Well, bye Sophia" *awkward stiff hug*
> 
> And I'm losing my mind like, is this really the same guy who was telling me about his dream future and deepest passions last night? What? We're way better as friends where deep connection isn't always needed.


I know! It's like we're completely different people in person than we are when we're texting each other. We treat each other like complete strangers in person. One time last year we were both at some event and she came over and sat next to me as I was eating lunch and we sat there for 20 minutes in complete silence. It was just the two of us at the whole table and neither of us said a single word the whole time. 

So what happened with him? Have you seen anyone since?


----------



## quixoticcrush

@SophiaMarie and @_Einstein_,

I find it completely funny that you're having a conversation about INFJs when I just happen to post my video. lol Must be my Ni working.

You don't know how many times I've been told "You're so much different in person!" after I meet someone in person that I've met online. It's frustrating because for me it's so much hard to speak than it is to write something out. You can't really edit your speech the way you can your writing.


----------



## Bricolage

quixoticcrush said:


> Try not to be too harsh on me. *runs away and hides under a rock*


The what makes you angry question's answer is vintage enneagram nine, haha.


----------



## SophiaMarie

Einstein said:


> I know! It's like we're completely different people in person than we are when we're texting each other. We treat each other like complete strangers in person. One time last year we were both at some event and she came over and sat next to me as I was eating lunch and we sat there for 20 minutes in complete silence. It was just the two of us at the whole table and neither of us said a single word the whole time.
> 
> So what happened with him? Have you seen anyone since?


Yes, we see each other all the time. It took us most of this year since then to get back to normal, but we're pretty much there now. Just friends. He goes in and out, talking to me and comfortable, then the next day shy and awkward.


----------



## mental blockstack

quixoticcrush said:


> Try not to be too harsh on me. *runs away and hides under a rock*


Total INFJ facial expressions! Great video.

I'm very curious about exploring that idea of "anxiety over getting to know people." Do you think there could be fear of getting attached to an idea you have of someone, which could turn out less perfect than you imagined, and let you down? Is it fear of opening yourself up to be potentially judged? 

Do you think INFJs are often attracted to rebels, and bonus points if they can actually feel secure and trusting around them?

Okay -now- no more questions. haha


----------



## quixoticcrush

> Total INFJ facial expressions! Great video.
> 
> I'm very curious about exploring that idea of "anxiety over getting to know people." Do you think there could be fear of getting attached to an idea you have of someone, which could turn out less perfect than you imagined, and let you down? Is it fear of opening yourself up to be potentially judged?
> 
> Do you think INFJs are often attracted to rebels, and bonus points if they can actually feel secure and trusting around them?
> 
> Okay -now- no more questions. haha



Thank you!

Okay to answer your first question: I think it's a bit of both. It would be disappointing for me to trust a person enough to let them know me and then have them turn around and use some personal stuff against me if they decided they don't like me in the long run. I've had some people do some really horrible and cruel things to me in order to "get rid of me". It's like they couldn't find a good reason to reject me so they found something about me that they knew would hurt and then use that so I'd never want to talk to them again. That's disappointing, especially when you're giving someone the benefit of the doubt that they _won't_ do something like that to you.


And for the second question: Personally I've always been drawn to people who were rebellious but not in the "break the law and get arrested" type rebellious, but kind of class clown not afraid to say what's on their mind kind of rebellious. If I'm with this type of person I have to be reassured that whatever trouble they're getting us into won't a)get us maimed or killed, b)get us arrested, c) harm other people.


----------



## Giratina

I'm gonna leave this boring thing here.. (hides)


----------



## zallla

This is a short clip of me telling about my career choices. 

Please feel free to comment, I won't bite despite my cool and shiny braces  It would be so _exciting _to get feedback, anything really, about my thoughts, typing or just my English (I'd be very curious to hear where do you think I come from haha, I can tell that I've never been in a country where English would be a commonly used language).


----------



## Wellsy

@zallla

I think your english is really impressive. Because, since im guessing you're from perhaps one of the nordic countries, though many people learn english its kind of off because they never been exposed to people who were born and raised talking english. So they have their own tones and express it in a way that seems odd. It'd be like being Chinese and hearing a person trying to speak mandarin but the pitch and tone isn't quite right.
You though seem really good though, you're like what some Americans to me, the way some speak is with a clarity that I almost don't realize they have an accent.

Geez, makes an Australian like me look bad when I don't know any other language hahaha 
I didn't really specify a country and just went with Nordic since you're very white, assuming you're from Europe because of the accent. I'd actually be curious to see you speak in your day to day language, be more interesting. I hear English all day, though I would not understand, the novelty of a different verbal communication is always wonderful. I enjoy it when I walk past international students at Uni.


----------



## EternalNocturne

Ak sveta govs.. I have one crappy video coming up.. Assuming I actually decide to let you in and see the glory that is a video of a sleep deprived ENTP rambling incessantly about semi-relevant things.


----------



## Diphenhydramine

Sirius said:


> I'm gonna leave this boring thing here.. (hides)


 You're cute but unfortunately for you Canopus is a much cooler star than Sirius.


----------



## Feathers Falling

I'm super excited about this here you go enjoy


----------



## jdstankosky

Made this on my way to work this morning. Bah, the sound quality is not great.

ENTP


----------



## bombsaway

cata.lyst.rawr said:


> I'm super excited about this here you go enjoy


You are literally the cutest! You're like a ball of positive energy. :kitteh:

I absolutely love your style, too.


----------



## Feathers Falling

bombsaway said:


> You are literally the cutest! You're like a ball of positive energy. :kitteh:
> 
> I absolutely love your style, too.



Thank you!! :kitteh: That's really encouraging  And hellz yeah, my style, ugh.~~~~


----------



## chessio

I'm uploading mine like tomorrow or after tomorrow


----------



## Marisa

Nvm.


----------



## SystemEater

Decided to do one. ENTP. New here. vid is sort of long. Audio is kind of low. Speech is kind of rambling. skip around maybe. yeah. Hopefully this works... edit: tired of being typed as an ENTP... so now I'm giving in and being one. makes sense. A misanthropic ENTP who wants to be left the f*ck alone. Makes sense.


----------



## 11thNight

SystemEater said:


> Decided to do one. INTP. New here. vid is sort of long. Audio is kind of low. Speech is kind of rambling. skip around maybe. yeah. Hopefully this works


Why did I watch all of this?!

Anyway, the whole time I was watching I kept thinking, "He sounds so much like an ENTP!" But I know several ENTPs and only one person that I am certain is an INTP. This doesn't mean that that I doubt that you're INTP, only that I need more interaction/observation with INTPs. Setting out to find more INTPs in real life isn't really that practical, so your video was helpful.

The other thing I keep thinking was, "What is keesha?!" Or kisha. Perhaps both spelling are wrong as my google searches were unsuccessful.


----------



## SystemEater

11thNight said:


> Why did I watch all of this?!
> 
> Anyway, the whole time I was watching I kept thinking, "He sounds so much like an ENTP!" But I know several ENTPs and only one person that I am certain is an INTP. This doesn't mean that that I doubt that you're INTP, only that I need more interaction/observation with INTPs. Setting out to find more INTPs in real life isn't really that practical, so your video was helpful.
> 
> The other thing I keep thinking was, "What is keesha?!" Or kisha. Perhaps both spelling are wrong as my google searches were unsuccessful.


 Quiche. It's a crusted food item filled primarily with cooked egg, cream sometimes cheese and usually some green like spinach or broccoli. its basically a cheesy egg pie. with spinach. its f*cking delicious. anyway.... yeah, I sometimes suspect that I'm an ENTP as well... the popular opinion that ENTPs are the "shy extroverts" has lead me to think I might be an ENTP. Identified as one for a while. Maybe I will again.. I'm just so asocial and bothered by people that it's difficult for me to identify as a crazy extrovert...... EDIT: Alright, you're the shrug that broke the atlas' back. I get the ENTP appraisal way too much to be ignored. I do in fact relate to extroverted intuition before introverted thinking.... I'm just such a malfunctioning social entity, that I presume I must be introverted. Congratulations, I identify as an ENTP once again.


----------



## Revolutionist

Is it just me or does it seem like ENTP's and ENFP's seem to be the most eager to jump in front of a camera and do the video challenge . I might have to join in XD


----------



## Swordsman of Mana




----------



## chrisu

no idea why i did it, but apparently i did:


----------



## TwistedMuses

Odyssey said:


> The music playing in the background is simply annoying.





Lazy Bear said:


> I'm somewhat impressed you actually spent more than ten seconds watching that.


Bahaha, still having family/couple arguments? :crazy:

By the way, your stutter actually gives your talking some charm and your voice is pleasant. 
And you have expressive eyebrows.


----------



## Xenograft

It seems I really did make the music too loud, I can't find the original Sony Vegas file, so I'm really sorry.


----------



## Bricolage

Lazy Bear said:


> Alright, here's mine! I'm sure that @_Revolutionist_ will be glad to see another person doing this!
> 
> Before you watch; be sure to watch in 1080p, and I'd like to apologise for my excessive swears at the beginning, and I'm sorry for my speech. I have a stutter and sometimes I talk too fast and I become incomprehensible.


There's that boiling over of type one irritation that grandma used to make @ 2:10. :crazy:


----------



## Antipode

Well here is mine! I only answered a few, and I didn't really go into much detail with them. xD I don't know--I don't like talking about myself and I tend to speak fast to get things over with. :/ But, this is my very first time making a video for people to see, so let me break new territory slowly! I might make another some time answering the other questions. 

INFJ


----------



## brittauzenne

nvm


----------



## brittauzenne

took my vid off it was boring.


----------



## Maybe Mercury

Warning: ummmms be plenty. (Also, if you have an idea on my type...:wink


----------



## JohnnyGuitar

chrisu said:


> no idea why i did it, but apparently i did:


ummm... You are AWESOME! what a great exercise! U r RaD!


----------



## SystemEater

chrisu said:


> no idea why i did it, but apparently i did:


 You sort of remind me of Lisbeth Salander! Haha!


----------



## hannachi

After about an hour of watching various videos I figured I should do one as well. Not sure of my type






If that watermark could be a cup I'd run it over with my car.

Edit: Youtube picks the most faltering images for their previews.


----------



## EternalNocturne

I was trying to make a video, but I think I'll wait until later.
Good feeling is gone....:angry:


----------



## TwistedMuses

I am planning to do this video challenge when I will get my new phone with a proper camera, time for make up and after I planned what to talk in it~
This means something in the next weekend or so.


----------



## AlwaysQuestionLife

First of all, I must apologize because it is really hard to do this video without rambling, talking to myself, or (at random points of time) only being able to say half of what is in my head. This was actually my third take and I thought any more and you wouldn't really get to see my actual reactions.

Anyways there are several errors, but I don't edit, sorry. (Because I can't, not because I won't)

I hope you can get something out of this!


----------



## Flatlander

AlwaysQuestionLife said:


> First of all, I must apologize because it is really hard to do this video without rambling, talking to myself, or (at random points of time) only being able to say half of what is in my head. This was actually my third take and I thought any more and you wouldn't really get to see my actual reactions.
> 
> Anyways there are several errors, but I don't edit, sorry. (Because I can't, not because I won't)
> 
> I hope you can get something out of this!


It's set to private.


----------



## AlwaysQuestionLife

Flatlander said:


> It's set to private.


Oh! Thank you, I will fix that promptly!

Edit: I do believe it to be fixed.


----------



## Flatlander

AlwaysQuestionLife said:


> Oh! Thank you, I will fix that promptly!
> 
> Edit: I do believe it to be fixed.


Yep, you're good.


----------



## Xenograft

@Flatlander I know this is totally off topic but I _love_​ Flatland. Such an interesting novel.


----------



## Flatlander

Lazy Bear said:


> @_Flatlander_ I know this is totally off topic but I _love_​ Flatland. Such an interesting novel.


It's a good one.


----------



## Maybe Mercury

Video cut out right at the end. Didn't feel like re-recording. Enjoy! (edit: wow. A lot more expressive than IRL. I guess was performing to an extent there...)


----------



## jetplane48




----------



## Glazed Doneyes

\



....i'm really unclear and say 'uh' and 'like' a lot, sorry =_="....it's also super boring.


----------



## losersalwayzwin




----------



## Halcyon

I should totes do a vid one of these days. B-but shyness... >_<


----------



## Flatlander

Crossover said:


> I should totes do a vid one of these days. B-but shyness... >_<


If you do one, I'll consider doing one. Which isn't saying much, I guess.


----------



## Halcyon

Flatlander said:


> If you do one, I'll consider doing one. Which isn't saying much, I guess.


First I gotta start speaking in chats. Then I'll start thinking about a video. Baby steps, Flat. Baby steps. :kitteh:


----------



## Dyslexicon

Crossover said:


> First I gotta start speaking in chats. Then I'll start thinking about a video. Baby steps, Flat. Baby steps. :kitteh:


I'd do one if English was my first language.

Hah! Now you _have_ to do it.


----------



## Halcyon

Dyslexicon said:


> I'd do one if English was my first language.
> 
> Hah! Now you _have_ to do it.


lolno 

:kitteh:


----------



## jeb

I was going to record my answer to each question separately and then edit it all together, but I realized that would probably defeat the purpose of this experiment! Anyway, here's an INTJ video, as from the 20-30ish pages of this thread that I looked at, INTJs were underrepresented. 






edit: Please excuse my roommates noisy fish tank.


----------



## Hypathia

Fuck I made a video and it ended up being 20 minutes and I'm too lazy to edit. Oh well. Can I make one video per question or something?


----------



## jeb

Hypathia said:


> Fuck I made a video and it ended up being 20 minutes and I'm too lazy to edit. Oh well. Can I make one video per question or something?


I was considering that (mostly to avoid awkwardness), but thought it would take away from a lot of the variables of comparison. Maybe bullet point your responses before making the video to avoid tangents? And of course, the only Shakespeare quote I know, "Brevity is the soul of wit."

Good luck!


----------



## Hypathia

But I don't care for wit, I care for truth! haha thanks for the advice.


----------



## Superfluous

yay!! lol

edit: warning for yelling at 7:18


----------



## boblikesoup

ENTJ


----------



## DualGnosis

INTP. A little bit untypical. My first time revealing myself to this forum, so forgive my nervousness.






I realize I made a contradiction on the question about "*what I like/dislike about myself*" and for clarification my answer can be summarized: I wish I could improve on my assertiveness but I do like myself regardless of whether or not I do improve.


----------



## OneCoffeePlease

INTJ - And all feedback is welcome!


----------



## FePa

OneCoffeePlease said:


> INTJ - And all feedback is welcome!


Eyes are the window of the soul and yours are really expressive... I could already read a bunch of stuff about you behind of the things you were actually saying...


And I love the slight british but soft scandinavian english... ♥

:kitteh: yep, we are indeed lovely ! Thanks


skål !


----------



## OneCoffeePlease

FePa said:


> Eyes are the window of the soul and yours are really expressive... I could already read a bunch of stuff about you behind of the things you were actually saying...
> 
> 
> And I love the slight british but soft scandinavian english... ♥
> 
> :kitteh: yep, we are indeed lovely ! Thanks
> 
> 
> skål !


Skål indeed!

I'm not comfortable yet in front the camera, but I have to get used to it anyway so this is practice for me. I'll gladly do a follow-up if people have any questions (ask anything). 

My accent really changes a lot depending on where I am, but I spent a lot of time in England (girlfriend a long time ago) so it stuck with me. I can change my voice to sound American or more English, I must exaggerate for that to happen. My accent adapts to wherever I am.

And you are, yes indeed. :wink:


----------



## OneCoffeePlease

Oh, I want to add that it would be really fun for me hear how people perceived/thought about me being an INTJ. Did it match with the video?


----------



## FePa

OneCoffeePlease said:


> Skål indeed!
> 
> I'm not comfortable yet in front the camera, but I have to get used to it anyway so this is practice for me. I'll gladly do a follow-up if people have any questions (ask anything).
> 
> My accent really changes a lot depending on where I am, but I spent a lot of time in England (girlfriend a long time ago) so it stuck with me. I can change my voice to sound American or more English, I must exaggerate for that to happen. My accent adapts to wherever I am.
> 
> And you are, yes indeed. :wink:





OneCoffeePlease said:


> Oh, I want to add that it would be really fun for me hear how people perceived/thought about me being an INTJ. Did it match with the video?


I'm not comfortable making a static video, because I would be looking at myself and my mind would drift to my hair, or something in the background or OMG, I should have put some make up... It would look fake...
But I'm great in chatting facetime, skype, etc, if the person is ok with me doing other things while talking to them.
Not because I would be shy or avoiding eye contact, but because I have to use my hands, my body, other things around to include in the conversation
he he he

Honestly ? No, you didn't sound too much INTJ stereotype because you spoke quite fast and straight forward, without the thinking pauses. So, maybe you wrote it down your questions and rehearsed them, thinking a lot before making the video, or it was not the first shot, or you are very well trained for public speech... I could notice the times you access your memory or your reasoning, and it matched with the parts where perhaps had a less confident tone of voice.
but overall, cute as all Norwegians are... too bad you're too young for me (hihihihih just teasing)
(I would say, 32 ?)


----------



## OneCoffeePlease

FePa said:


> I'm not comfortable making a static video, because I would be looking at myself and my mind would drift to my hair, or something in the background or OMG, I should have put some make up... It would look fake...
> But I'm great in chatting facetime, skype, etc, if the person is ok with me doing other things while talking to them.
> Not because I would be shy or avoiding eye contact, but because I have to use my hands, my body, other things around to include in the conversation
> he he he
> 
> Honestly ? No, you didn't sound too much INTJ stereotype because you spoke quite fast and straight forward, without the thinking pauses. So, maybe you wrote it down your questions and rehearsed them, thinking a lot before making the video, or it was not the first shot, or you are very well trained for public speech... I could notice the times you access your memory or your reasoning, and it matched with the parts where perhaps had a less confident tone of voice.
> but overall, cute as all Norwegians are... too bad you're too young for me (hihihihih just teasing)
> (I would say, 32 ?)


I was worried that I would sound too prepared, I did rehearse and I am training for public speaking. I found out that I need to plan it out a little bit, or I will go on rant on and overthink it. So I try to find out the sweet spot between planning it out and being spontaneous, how little planning can I get away with is my goal. With my current training I also notice that my confidence is related to my thinking, which is one of the reasons why I am need to develop my other senses. I'm a bit younger than 32.


----------



## FePa

OneCoffeePlease said:


> I was worried that I would sound too prepared, I did rehearse and I am training for public speaking. I found out that I need to plan it out a little bit, or I will go on rant on and overthink it. So I try to find out the sweet spot between planning it out and being spontaneous, how little planning can I get away with is my goal. With my current training I also notice that my confidence is related to my thinking, which is one of the reasons why I am need to develop my other senses. I'm a bit younger than 32.


I guess this will be your challenge, indeed.
Because it will make it harder for your audience to related if it sounds too rational (a.k.a. cold) when it comes to something passionate, like life experience. 
If you were a teacher or preast or lecturing would be ok.
Hummm, I actually thought you would be younger by your looks, let's say 27 ?


----------



## OneCoffeePlease

FePa said:


> I guess this will be your challenge, indeed.
> Because it will make it harder for your audience to related if it sounds too rational (a.k.a. cold) when it comes to something passionate, like life experience.
> If you were a teacher or preast or lecturing would be ok.
> Hummm, I actually thought you would be younger by your looks, let's say 27 ?


I'll gather some follow-up questions and do a second vid then. 

27 is totally corrent.


----------



## FePa

OneCoffeePlease said:


> I'll gather some follow-up questions and do a second vid then.
> 
> 27 is totally corrent.


:wink:
Check the thread Questions to INTJs then


----------



## theft23

cool thread


----------



## DevilishlyAngelic

Hello, this will be an update video. I am an INFP...I believe. Feel free to comment your opinions on it, I'd love to hear them.


----------



## justjessie




----------



## Angina Jolie

Undoubtedly said:


> Ak sveta govs.. I have one crappy video coming up.. Assuming I actually decide to let you in and see the glory that is a video of a sleep deprived ENTP rambling incessantly about semi-relevant things.


Ahaha, I just noticed this comment and ''Ak sveta govs''. Either you are a fellow Latvian or Ak, svētā govs, some other language has these words.


----------



## EternalNocturne

SplitTheAtom said:


> Ahaha, I just noticed this comment and ''Ak sveta govs''. Either you are a fellow Latvian or Ak, svētā govs, some other language has these words.


Quite sorry to disappoint you, I'm not Latvian, I just know a few words in it.
I have picked up small bits of a variety of languages, and use them depending on my mood. :happy:
I do have a friend from Latvia, though.


----------



## Angina Jolie

Undoubtedly said:


> Quite sorry to disappoint you, I'm not Latvian, I just know a few words in it.
> I have picked up small bits of a variety of languages, and use them depending on my mood. :happy:
> I do have a friend from Latvia, though.


Doesn't disappoint me. Still was cute to see it  It isn't the most common phrase though.


----------



## Polexia

Okay... so I did the challange (Boyfriend left me alone. LOL had to figure out something to do.) 

The sound is ok, the picture lags a bit. it's a bit long, because I was bad at sticking with the questions/answered a little too much at times... So I understand (very well if you're not gonna watch the whole thing) ^_^ and I just noticed the background music. haha






Lol! the cranes i'm reffering to towards the end are these:

http://www.tu.no/migration_catalog/.../alternates/h1080/NCC-kran Oslo0706281356.jpg


----------



## letter_to_dana

@justjessie

So are you an ENFP as your profile says? After seeing your video I kinda am surprised.
You looked down all the time and didn't move at all... Were you actually nervous about something?  Because after seeing other ENFP's videos and knowing myself I tend to think we can't be that immobilized for more than... 2 mins max?


----------



## justjessie

@letter_to_dana

I actually shake like all the time. lol I was really tired when I made his video and had made it 2 times before the 3rd (youtube kept malfunctioning) so I was pretty much robotic.


----------



## Tzara

PolexiaSmallPox said:


> Lol! the cranes i'm reffering to towards the end are these:
> 
> http://www.tu.no/migration_catalog/.../alternates/h1080/NCC-kran Oslo0706281356.jpg


Reminds me of a hilarious thing that happened a couple years ago in my city. They were building this hotel, and after finishing it they realized that they forgot something. It was the crane! 

The damn crane still stays on top of the hotel, because they cant get it out. It is entwined with the hotel.
Now, we call it the "crane hotel". 










Biggest Se fail I ever saw.


----------



## Flatlander

Tzara said:


> Reminds me of a hilarious thing that happened a couple years ago in my city. They were building this hotel, and after finishing it they realized that they forgot something. It was the crane!
> 
> The damn crane still stays on top of the hotel, because they cant get it out. It is entwined with the hotel.
> Now, we call it the "crane hotel".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest Se fail I ever saw.


Biggest, literally. XD


----------



## Polexia

Hahahaha rotfl! @Tzara wow!! Hate to be one of the people responsible for a blunder like that xD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Straystuff

-


----------



## peoplesayimanahole

I decided to give this a go even though I'm very weary of putting myself out to the internet but yea there you go people. I rambled on a bit and ended up with a little under 15 minutes. Prepare to feel uncomfortable and what not.






Any feedback would be interesting, like if you can tell my type whether it be INTP or something else through the video


----------



## Blackbear

So this is my version of the questions asked. It's kind of long, but I like to explain everything (way too much, lol). Hope you like it :happy:


----------



## ElliCat

Yeah wow so I don't know why I thought this was a good idea but I got curious because I'd never made a video before! So this is me, and I, umm.... say umm a lot?


----------



## Jerzy Urban

There are one or two inconsistencies but w/e. Here it is, will take down soon.


----------



## justjessie

https://youtu.be/k_ExgSFP7c8

I didn't tell my dad about the dress, but I DID return it. 

And sorry for the tiredness. :?


----------



## ficsci

justjessie said:


> https://youtu.be/k_ExgSFP7c8
> 
> I didn't tell my dad about the dress, but I DID return it.
> 
> And sorry for the tiredness. :?


omg you seem so disappointed in people, are you ok


----------



## ficsci

edit: I made a 30-minutes video but I think the file is broken. NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I don't think I'll be able to sleep peacefully tonight


----------



## Angina Jolie

ElliCat said:


> Yeah wow so I don't know why I thought this was a good idea but I got curious because I'd never made a video before! So this is me, and I, umm.... say umm a lot?


Ohh, dear. Why so nervous at the beginning? :/ but could se how you eased out going in the process.


----------



## ElliCat

Shameless Nation said:


> Ohh, dear. Why so nervous at the beginning? :/ but could se how you eased out going in the process.


That's pretty much the way it always works for me, haha. Performances, presentations, new jobs, just meeting people in general... I keep hoping it'll wear off as I get older but I guess I still don't put myself out there enough. XD

Do I get to see you now?


----------



## DAPHNE XO

ElliCat said:


> Yeah wow so I don't know why I thought this was a good idea but I got curious because I'd never made a video before! So this is me, and I, umm.... say umm a lot?


You are literally more adorable in person. Wow. You're the cutest <3 And I love your accent!

I love your cute glasses and the way your hair is done too :')

Gah!


----------



## Angina Jolie

ElliCat said:


> That's pretty much the way it always works for me, haha. Performances, presentations, new jobs, just meeting people in general... I keep hoping it'll wear off as I get older but I guess I still don't put myself out there enough. XD
> 
> Do I get to see you now?


You know. You actually might. I'm kinda inspired to make one with my ENTP and if the inspiration doesn't go away it's gonna be up here today


----------



## ElliCat

DaphneDelRey said:


> You are literally more adorable in person. Wow. You're the cutest <3 And I love your accent!
> 
> I love your cute glasses and the way your hair is done too :')
> 
> Gah!


*preens* My glasses are the best glasses, I know.

Bet your accent is cuter though... 

@Shameless Nation Yes please! I'll be waiting with bated breath.


----------



## ECM

Thought i'd join in so, here's mine ^^






In hind sight I felt I could of added more and answered a couple of questions better, but I was tired.


----------



## eburian

Hey I got bored and decided to answer these questions again to see how I'd answer a couple years later. sorry for pauses, enjoy!


----------



## masamune1

eburian said:


> Hey I got bored and decided to answer these questions again to see how I'd answer a couple years later. sorry for pauses, enjoy!


Video is set to private.


----------



## Sygma

Do not drink orange juice
@cricket told you I wouldn't sing


----------



## ai.tran.75

Sygma said:


> Do not drink orange juice
> @cricket told you I wouldn't sing


Love your voice  I aww too bad you don't sing we could've done a duet jk ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sygma

ai.tran.75 said:


> Love your voice  I aww too bad you don't sing we could've done a duet jk !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awwwww thank you, loved your video / voice aswell  was a bit nervous while doing that lol

As for the duet, I would feel bad to actually kill people's ears, while you'd be pleasing them so xP


----------



## ai.tran.75

Sygma said:


> Awwwww thank you, loved your video / voice aswell  was a bit nervous while doing that lol
> 
> As for the duet, I would feel bad to actually kill people's ears, while you'd be pleasing them so xP


Hahaha no no no I can't really sing that well either the deal was to make people go deaf jk
The nervous energy make you seem like you're an Ne user ( I know you're not ) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eburian

masamune1 said:


> Video is set to private.


switched to public, enjoy!


----------



## masamune1

eburian said:


> switched to public, enjoy!


Err...Still private.


----------



## MaggieMay

Pardon my crazy hair & all- it's been a long day. I enjoy watching your videos as well!









***Mother-in-law not step-mother lol! My nervous rambling brain. Alas.


----------



## SmashingAllMyWindows

My answers to these questions, just did it because I like answers questions to be honest. Sorry for the bad camera and microphone quality.


----------



## Cataclysm

I have to correct my answer on question 12 as I didn't consider the fact that there's a lot of downtime in life when you have no choice but to just think about things. In these situations I usually try explaining something that has grabbed my interest recently to myself in order to make it more graspable and to make explaining it to other people easier. 

There's also that occasional world domination idea that tends to arise. :exterminate:


----------



## Monty

Hi my name is Lexi and I just recently joined perC.  I am an intp and really only post in the intp forum so I'm pretty sure nobody knows me. My video is split into two because I had to leave mid video.


----------



## Roman Empire




----------



## MaggieMay

Monty said:


> Hi my name is Lexi and I just recently joined perC.  I am an intp and really only post in the intp forum so I'm pretty sure nobody knows me. My video is split into two because I had to leave mid video.


Oh my goodness, you're so cute! I knew you were INTP instantly!
Thanks for making your video


----------



## Monty

MaggieMay said:


> Oh my goodness, you're so cute! I knew you were INTP instantly!
> Thanks for making your video


Oh thank you.  Yes I ooze intpness everywhere (read that in a post somewhere, very funny)


----------



## Acadia

youtube always manages to capture the most glamorous thumbnails. 

so here's my video. 7w8 sx/so ISFP


----------



## NomadLeviathan

In an attempt to battle my (perceived) perfectionist tendencies, I'm jumping into these videos. In retrospect, I should given thought to my answers beforehand.


----------



## counterintuitive

I'm kinda jittery/tired/jumpy and keep looking around, but I'm not actually looking AT anything. Weird. So just ignore the awkward mannerisms, lol. The beginning is kind of awkward haha but I get better/smoother as the video continues.

*>>>> **http://vimeo.com/user39486327*

*Please suggest types here.*

All feedback appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## NomadLeviathan

ketchup said:


> I'm kinda jittery/tired/jumpy and keep looking around, but I'm not actually looking AT anything. Weird. So just ignore the awkward mannerisms, lol. The beginning is kind of awkward haha but I get better/smoother as the video continues.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Password: personalitycafe*
> 
> *Please suggest types here.*
> 
> All feedback appreciated. Thanks.


Is it meant to be private?


----------



## counterintuitive

@NomadLeviathan , no it was not, thanks for the heads up. BTW, I'm getting a "This video does not exist" on your video - dunno if maybe you removed it.


----------



## NomadLeviathan

ketchup said:


> @NomadLeviathan , no it was not, thanks for the heads up. BTW, I'm getting a "This video does not exist" on your video - dunno if maybe you removed it.


I did. I was ok with the content (just questions), but the quality was horrid. And that means something to me.


----------



## Cataclysm

ketchup said:


> I'm kinda jittery/tired/jumpy and keep looking around, but I'm not actually looking AT anything. Weird. So just ignore the awkward mannerisms, lol. The beginning is kind of awkward haha but I get better/smoother as the video continues.
> 
> *>>>> **http://vimeo.com/user39486327*
> 
> *Please suggest types here.*
> 
> All feedback appreciated. Thanks.


You seem like an ENTP.


----------



## Joe2718

MaggieMay said:


> Oh my goodness, you're so cute! I knew you were INTP instantly! @%1;
> Thanks for making your video


Ditto. Also thank you for dark web! LOL, i nearly didn't make it back here and didn't quite finish your videos. Sometimes I can be like a dog that sees a squirrel.


----------



## gmaslin

Talk about dark? It doesn't get much darker than *this thread*.


----------



## Owtoo

Apologies for the length, but after being curious about this for ages, I finally found it in me to make one of these! Enjoy!


----------



## Jehneefur

I love watching everybody's vids!!! Here's mine


----------



## Walden

jehneefur said:


> I love watching everybody's vids!!! Here's mine


you are such a cutie lol


----------



## Walden

This is my first video I've made ever -- for anything. I'm not gonna apologize for anything I think I did well. You can see and I also mention that I'm an ENTP, and an Sx - dom (probably sx/so). In terms of enneagram, I lie somewhere on the spectrum between 8 and 9. Lemme know what you think because I actually surprisingly enjoyed making this video and wouldn't be opposed to making more in the future  

In 2 parts because I don't know shit about editing yet but I'm sure I'll learn.


----------



## Acadia

tryin to decide between ESFP and ISFP, thanks :tongue:


----------



## Master of Gods

I really would love to record some videos answering those questions, but my english is sooo bad =(

Ps.: even with a prepared text, I'll try to record this shit 'cause NOBODY CAN BRING ME DOWN! UH!

I tried PKOAEKJOSOPKPOKGFAO' (MY ENGLISH IS REALLY VERY BAD SAYING/HEARING)


----------

